# الاوامر العجيبه فى الاوتوكاد



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

فكرت اننا طالما بنشتغل و بنصمم اكيد بنحتاج الاوتوكاد و محدش بيستغنى عنه
فقلت اى حد يعرف امر ممكن يكون مش معروف للجميع يقوله عشان فى الاخر كلنا نستفيد
هبدا معاكم بامر عجيب
ssx
الامر ده لحصر اى بلوكات 
اكتب الامر
اختار البلوك المراد حصره
و انتر لحد ما يجى الكوماند لاين
هتلاقى عدد البلوكات مكتوب و جاهز و ده بيوفر وقت فى الحصر
كمان ممكن نستفيد بيه فى حاجه تانى
لو مثلا عاوزين نعمل كوبى لكل البلوكات 
نكرر الحركه السابقه
و بعدين نعمل امر كوبى
لما يقول لنا select target
ندوس p يعنى Previous
اوتوماتك هيختار كل البلوكات دى

ملحوظه
خلى بالك فى الحصر هيعد لك البلوك اللى فى الليجند كمان عاشن الحصر ميبوظش ابقى نقصها


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

دا امر واحد بس!!!!
انت قلت اوامر------------ يبقى تزود كمان امرين

هو ايه ا لاسيجمنت؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> دا امر واحد بس!!!!
> انت قلت اوامر------------ يبقى تزود كمان امرين
> 
> هو ايه ا لاسيجمنت؟؟؟


Pen Assigment
عارفه و مكنتش عارف تقرا العربى و اللا اشرح ايه هو


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

قول يا عسل مش واخد بالي


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

بص يا سى دى 
لما بتيجى تطبع مخطط طبعا مش كل الخطوط لازم تبقى بنفس السمك 
يعنى الخطوط الخارجيه لازم تبقى تقيله و التهشير خفيف و النتر لاين اخف من الاولانى و اتقل من التانى و هكذا
يعنى كل خط لازم يبقى له سمك
و عامه فى شغل الميكانيك بنخلى المعمارى ينطبع بسمك خفيف و كمان باهت عشان شغل الميكانيك هو اللى ياخد العين و متحصلش زغلله مع المعمارى
فاللى بيحصل انك من البدايه بتنظم نفسك على ان كل الحاجات اللى ليهاا نفس السماكه فى الطباه تبقى بلون واحد
و وانت فى صفحه الطباعه تختار اسيجمنت تكون اصلا عامله قبل كده (و هقول لك الطريقه فى المشاركه اللى بعدها عشان الدنيا متخشش فى بعض)
الاسيجمنت ده لما بتعمله بتحدد فيه سماكه كل لون انت عاوزها كام
فاوتوماتك هو بيطبع الالوان دى بالسماكات دى و بيطلع الشغل شكله كويس
و نصيحه خلى كل شغل المعمارى color 8 و عين اللون ده فى الاسيجمنت انه يتطبع رمادى مش اسود و باقل سمك عشان شغلك يظهر
يا ترى فهمت حاجه و اللا كالعاده مش عارف اشرح كويس


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

nice ya man kalam gameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

طيب الاسيجمنت ده تعمله ازاى
اعمل امر بلوت
فيه سهم من تحت ع اليمين دوس عليه هيفكبر لك الوندو بتاعه الطباعه يمين شويه
فى الحته اللى طلعت هتلاقى من فوق ع اليمين فيه كلمه بين اسيجمنت
دوس على السهم و اختار نيو
بعدين علم على start from scratch
و دوس نجس بعدها
اسم الفايل (يستحسن تسميه بحاجه ليها علاقه بالملف)
دوس نجس
و بعدين دوس على plot style table editor
فى الويندو اللى فتحت بقى تختار كل لون (تقف عليه) و بعدين من الخواص بتاعته حدد عاوز اللون ده اللى فى الرسم يطلع لونه ايه فى الطباعه، سماكته، نوعه و هكذا
و الاسهل انك تقف على اول لون و تدوس shift+end عشان تحدد كل الالوان و تغيرها مره واحده
و تروح عاملهم كلهم باللون الرمادى (زى ما قلنا فى المشاركه اللى فاتت) و اخف سكنس و اللاين تايب سيبه على الديفولت
و بعدين ابتدى غير الالوان اللى تخصك خليها تتطبع بلون اسود و كل لون على حسب سماكته و خلى اللاين تيب برضه زى ما هو
اى استفسارات اخرى انا تحت امرك
انا بحاول اشرح بالتفصيل الممل رغم انى عارف يا زيكو انك مش محتاج تفصيل ممل بس عشان الموضوع يبقى عام للكل و اكيد مش الكل هيعرف يتصرف لوحده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يازوز بس دا عاوز مجهود وانا عمري ماشفت رسم بالاهتمام دا--- لماكنت شغال تركيبات كان الرسم بيجيلي كله نفس السمك والتقل وانا كنت بلون عشان اشوف


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

اه نسيت اقول حاجه مهمه جدا
طب انت عملت الاسيجمنت ده فى الشغل مثلا
و عاوز تاخده معاك فى البيت
و انت فاتح الاوتوكاد
file
plot style manager
و خش خده كوبى و روح البيت اعمل نفس الحركه و اعمله بايست 
هتلاقيه نزل و موجود فى الاوتوكاد طول العمر لحد ما تغير النسخه
لو حد سالنى طب لو عاوز اخد الفايل من البيت اوديه الشغل (العكس يعنى)
مش هرد عليه عشان المنتدى بيمنع انى ارد فى الحالات اللى زى دى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

طيب لو عاوز الغيه بعد ما عملته عشان محدش يسرقه :d

وفين باقي الاوامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

عاوز بقى تجرب الاسيجمنت بيعمل فرق ايه
خش ع المشاركه بتاعه التفاصيل الميكانيكيه بتاعتى
و حمل الفايل و فايل الاسيجمنت
و جرب اطبع اى ديتايله جواه مره مونو كروم و مره بالاسيجمنت بتاعى
هتحس بالفرق اللى بيعمله الاسيمنت
و يستحسن تطبع ديتايله تكون زحمه و ملعبكه و فيها خطوط كتير


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

جرب وقول لى
قول لى 
ايه رايك
جرب و اوصف لى 
مع الاعتذار للفنانه ورده


----------



## عطور ليبيا (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع مفيد ومنكم نستفيد ....اشياء كنت اجهلها حاجربها ان شاء الله ....
وياريت تفيدونا باوامر اخرى ومهارات اكثر واكثر ....
وجزكم الله خيرا


----------



## sosodeep (18 مارس 2009)

عند اعطاء امر النسخ او التحريك او غيره
أكبس P 
يعني Previous

وحيختار آخر شيء انته كنت محدده
وهل تعليمة بتنفع لما تكون مختار شغلات كتير و بأماكن متعددة


----------



## sosodeep (18 مارس 2009)

تعليمة purge
وتزيل كل شي زيادة موجود و غير مستخدم في الملف متل الليرات و البلوكات غير المستخدمة و تقلل حجم الملف بشكل ملحوظ

و اختصارها pu
وتختار من النافذة يلي حتتطلعلك purge all items
بعدين موافق


----------



## sosodeep (18 مارس 2009)

لمعرفة كل الاختصارات اذهب الى :
1-tools
2-customize
3-edit Program Parameters
وحتطلعلك كل الاختصارات


----------



## عطور ليبيا (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا sosodeep على المعلومات القيمة ....حاجربها باذن الله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله الخير كله

وبعدين احنا عاوزين أوامر تانية زي دي ........ حاجة محصلتش


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

لو الاوتوكاد كان معلق و ما عم يعمل بلوك:
1- اعمل copy :
"ctrl+c"
2-أو copy مع تحديد النقطة المرجعية عند عملية اللصق "copy with base point"
"shift+ctrl+c"

هلأ للصق العادي منحط لصق "past"
"ctrl+v"

ولكن مشان يصير بلوك من حط لصق كبلوك
"shift+ctrl+v"


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> لمعرفة كل الاختصارات اذهب الى :
> 1-tools
> 2-customize
> 3-edit program parameters
> وحتطلعلك كل الاختصارات


 و من نفس الملف بتاع ال pgp ده يقدر كل واحد يعمل الاختصارات اللى تريحه
فيه ناس بتحب الاختصارات كلها تبقى فى منطقه صغيره من الكى بورد عشان السرعه و تقدر تعمل ملف و تاخده معاك على اى جهاز و تبقى انت الوحيد اللى بتشتغل بالاختصارات دى


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

فيه اوامر تانى باذن الله بس ادونى شويه كده عشان اول الاسبوع بيبقى فيه ضغطه شغل


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

خد عندك امر script
طب بيعمل ايه الامر ده
شوف اقول لك بيعمل ايه
انت مثلا بتبتدى فايل جديد
و مطلوب تعمل لايرات لشغلك كل لاير تحط فيه حاجتك و تظبط لونه عشان الاسيمنت اللى شرحناه فوق
طب انا كل مره هخش اعمل 10 15 لاير و الونهم و اعمل لهم لاين تيب
لا يا باشا
اكتب script و من الشاشه اللى هتفتح لك حدد مكان ملف الاسكربت اللى انت عاوز تدخله
اختاره و اعمل اوبن و اتفرج
هتلاقى اللايرات نزلت كلها و بالالوان اللى انت عاملها قبل كده و بنفس اللاين تيب
فى المرفقات 3 ملفات سكربت انا عاملها للتكيف و للصرف و لتغذيه الماء
جربو و قولوا لى ايه رايكم


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

خدوا كمان الامر ده
tcase
بيعمل ايه
لو كتبت تكست مثلا فى ملف و فجاه اكتشفت انك لازم تخليها كلها كابتل او سمول او اول حرف بس كابتل اوى او
اكتب الامر ده و اختار التكست اللى عاوز تعدلها هتطلع لك نافذه حوار
اختار منها نوع الحروف اللى عاوزها تتحول ليها
و شكرا


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خد عندك امر script
> طب بيعمل ايه الامر ده
> شوف اقول لك بيعمل ايه
> انت مثلا بتبتدى فايل جديد
> ...


 لو عاوزين الاسيمنت بتاع الاسكربتات اللى فاتت اتفضلوا فى المرفقات 
و مش عاوز حد يسالنى يعنى ايه اسيمنت عشان معيطش


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

و ادى كمان امر
mkltype
لو انت بترسم مخطط و عاوز خط معين تعمله بشكل معين 
يعنى مثلا لو عاوز تعمل خط و جواه تكست تدل على حاجه معينه تكتل الامر ده و بعدين تتبع الخطوات لحد ما يتعمل عندك الخط ده
تقدر بعد كده لما تعمل امر لاين تختار اللاين تيب اللى انت عملته


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

هى الاوامر اللى ناا كتبتها وحشه و اللا ايه


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

حاجه مهمه بس مش امر
لما تيجى تعمل تكست عشان يطلع شكله كويس اعمل التكست هايت ضعف الاسكايل اللى هتطبع بيه
لو هتطبع سكايل 1:50 مثلا خلى التكست هايت 100
و هكذا
كده يطلع شكل المخطط جميل و الكلام يتقرى بوضوح و ميبقاش كبير زياده عن اللزوم
عصاره خبرتى ببلاش كده ياللا هيصوا


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

يه حاجه فى الاوتوكاد اسمها LISP
و اللسبات دى بتبقى اوامر اضافيه انت اللى بتعملها و بتستخدمها
على سبيل المثال اللسب اللى هحطه فى المرفقات
فكوه من الرار و خدوا الفايل اللى جواه
هو لسب بتاع كوع
و انت فى الاوتوكاد اكتب الامر ap
و اختار الفايل اللى اسمه دكت ده
و بعدين اعمل الامر ee
هيطلب منك تحدديد الخط الخارجى للفرع الاول للدكت (او الماسوره) اللى عاوز تعملها كوع و بعدين الخط الداخلى
و بعدين الداخلى للفرع التانى ثم الخارجى
اختارهم و اتفرج على شكل الكوع اللى هيتعمل و اادعى لى
خلى بالك الامر ee ده لما بتعمله بيلغى الاوبجكت سناب سيتنج يعنى لازم بعد كل مره تظبهم من الاول


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 مارس 2009)

انت اتعلمت اوتوكاد فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

زى ما اتكلمنا قبل كده
البدايه ايام الكليه (اوتوكاد 12)
و بعدين اشتغلت بقى الشغل اللى يخدم شغلى لحد ما اشتغلت فى مكتب التصميم اللى انا فيه
معانا شويه عيال رسامين هنود
بس قرود فى الاوتوكاد اتعلمت منهم كتير اوى
و على فكره الرسامين المصرين كمان عباقره بس اغلبهم بيشتغل فى مصر عشان مطلوبين هناك و مرتباتهم كويسه
عجبوك الاوامر اللى كتبتهم
جربت حاجه فيهم ؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 مارس 2009)

:dانا اخدت كورسات اوتوكاد بس مش فيها الكلام ده--- واعتقد ويمكن انا بس ان تعليم بالشرح صعب نفسي حد قدامي يعمل الكلام ده -- ومستغرب اني مواجهتش اي حد بيعمل الكلام ده وانا تنفيذي---- انت بتخترع اوتوكاد يا كبير


بقولك ايه ماتعمل الكلام د وتخلي حد يصورك فيديو موبايل --- ويبقى شرح فيتيو :d


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

لما النت يوصل البيت يا نجم هعمل لك الكلام اللى انت عاوزه خطوه خطوه و اعمل له برنت سكرين مع كل خطوه و انزله له بالصور عشان خاطرك


----------



## sosodeep (22 مارس 2009)

والله صارت الاوامر صعبة و رح نضيع
أنا جربت أمر :
ssx
tcase
وطلعوا حلوين كتير


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> والله صارت الاوامر صعبة و رح نضيع
> أنا جربت أمر :
> Ssx
> tcase
> وطلعوا حلوين كتير


طب قول لى ايه اللى صعب و انا ابسطهالك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

انا لما تخلصو الموضوع هبقى انسخه وادرسه على رواق مع التطبيق


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

يا جهاد ده احنا نبعته لحد البيت
فدكس
ارامكس
دى اتش ال
تى ان تى
اى حاجه بس تفضل معانا و تقول لنا رايك يا برنش


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> :dانا اخدت كورسات اوتوكاد بس مش فيها الكلام ده--- واعتقد ويمكن انا بس ان تعليم بالشرح صعب نفسي حد قدامي يعمل الكلام ده -- ومستغرب اني مواجهتش اي حد بيعمل الكلام ده وانا تنفيذي---- انت بتخترع اوتوكاد يا كبير
> 
> 
> بقولك ايه ماتعمل الكلام د وتخلي حد يصورك فيديو موبايل --- ويبقى شرح فيتيو :d


منصحكش تشوفنى فيديو
عشان متكرهش الاوتوكاد و الفيديو و الموبايل و التصوير و المنتدى دفعه واحده :57:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا جهاد ده احنا نبعته لحد البيت
> فدكس
> ارامكس
> دى اتش ال
> ...


 
يا عم انا مش قدكو بالاوتوكاد.......دا يا دوب امشي اموري حبة حبة......مش قلتلك مرة اني من مهندسي المسطرة (التي t )؟


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

يا باشا احنا نتبنى تعليمك
ولا يهمك
اركب معنا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا احنا نتبنى تعليمك
> ولا يهمك
> اركب معنا


 فيين يا بوي...... رايحين المعادي؟


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

معادى اوتوستراد و اللا كورنيش؟


----------



## السياب احمد (22 مارس 2009)

معلومات مفيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 مارس 2009)

:71:



zanitty قال:


> منصحكش تشوفنى فيديو
> عشان متكرهش الاوتوكاد و الفيديو و الموبايل و التصوير و المنتدى دفعه واحده :57:


 



البس كيس اسود وافتح فتحه عند العينين​ 
:71::71::71::71::71::71:​


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> :71:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (23 مارس 2009)

ياريت المزيد من الاوامر المستخدمة فى عملية الرسم وتكون غير مشهورة


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

عينيا يا ابو كمال
ان شاء الله كله موجود بس مسمعتش رايك فى الشويه اللى فاتوا
كنت تعرف حاجه فيهم؟
استفدت منهم فعلا فى حاجه ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

ده امر تقسيم الخط DIV الى عدة اقسام متساوية
الميزة اللى فيه انك ممكن توزع اى بلوك على الخط

Command: div DIVIDE
Select object to divide:
Enter the number of segments or [Block]: b
Enter name of block to insert: scd
Align block with object? [Yes/No] <Y>: y
Enter the number of segments: 3


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

و ده امر لمحاذة بلوك او رسمة لخط معين بدل متعمل روتيت 
و هو مفيد جدا لانك ممكن تكبر او تصغر الرسمة على قد المكان اللى هتركبها فيه
مثلا شباك كبيير و البلوك صغيير فممكن تركب الشباك و تلفه و تصغره بامر واحد 
و التطبيقات كتير

Command: AL
ALIGN
Select objects: 1 found
Select objects:
Specify first source point:
Too many objects selected for INTERSECT
Specify first destination point:
Specify second source point:
Too many objects selected for INTERSECT
Specify second destination point:
Specify third source point or <continue>:
Scale objects based on alignment points? [Yes/No] <N>: N


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده امر تقسيم الخط DIV الى عدة اقسام متساوية
> الميزة اللى فيه انك ممكن توزع اى بلوك على الخط
> 
> Command: div DIVIDE
> ...


طب لما بنعمل الامر ده عاوزين نشوف التقسيم
الديفولت بتاع الاوتوكاد بيورينا نقطه صغيره و مش باينه
نعمل ايه
نفتح من القايمه format و بعدين نختار منها point style
و نختار اى علامه غير النقطه دى اللى ممكن تجيب لنا نقطه و احنا بندور عليها
العلامه اللى هنختارها هى اللى هتظهر فى التقسيم و ساعتها بسهوله هنشوفها و نختار مثلا خط يبتدى من عندها او ما شابه على حسب طلبالتنا


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

طبعا كلنا عارفين الاكس رف xrefو اللى هو بندرج بيه رسمه جوه الرسمه و لما بنعدل فى الرسمه الاساسيه التعديل بينزل على الرسمه التانيه اوتوماتك
طب مش ساعات تيجى تدرج فايل تلاقيه طالع صغير اوى رغم انه مرسوم بنفس السكايل بتاع شغلنا
نعمل ايه
نروح على الرسمه اللى هندرجها و نعمر امر un
من القايمه اللى هتطلع فى خانه units to scale interested ******* نخليها ملليمتر او انش او اى حاجه
و نرجع لرسمتنا و نعمل نفس الحركه بس لازم نخلى اليونيت هى هى
ساعتها الدنيا هتتظبط


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

الامر scale كلنا عارفينه
بس اللى منعرفوش اننا بدل ما نتعب نفسنا و نقسم مثلا السكايل الكبير على الصغير و تطلع لنا قيم عشريه كتير و مهما كتبنا القيمه هتطلع فروق بسيطه
نعمل ايه 
لما نعمل الامر و نختار الاوبجكت و البايز بوينت ندوس على r اللى هى ريفرنس
و بعدين نكتب القيمه الاولى اللى عاوزين نعمل الاسكايل منها و بعدين نكتب التانيه
يعنى مثلا لو شكل كان عرضه 300 و عايزين نخليه 333 تخيل بقى لو قسمت و نقلت القيمه و كتبتها برضه مش هتظبط
نقوم عاملين ال r اياها و نقول القيمه الاولانيه 300 و التانيه 333 هنلاقى الدنيا ظبطت بالملى
حاجه تانى
ممكن بهد ما نختار البايز بوينت بدل ما نكتب القيمه نعلم بالماوس على البعد الاولانى (اخر نقطه فى الشكل اللى هنعمله سكايل) و بعدين بالماوس على البعد التانى (اخر نقطه فى البعد الجديد)
حاسس انى مش عارف اوصل المعلومه فى النقطه دى يا ريت تكونوا فاهمين


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

المر ده خاص بالشغل جوه ال layout
فلرضا عملنا لاى اوت و ظبطنا سكايله 1:100 
هو اوتوماتك هيجيب الرسم اللى فى المودل كله 
طب لو عاوز اجيب جزء معين بس و اخلى سكايله 1:100
نعمل زوم على الشغل اللى عاوزينه فى اللاى اوت
و بعدين نعمل امر z اللى هو زووم
و بعدين نعمل sc اللى هو سكايل 
و بعدين نعمل 1xp و دى معناها انه يخلى الجزء ده بنفس سكايل اللى اوت يعنى 1:100
طب لو اللاى اوت 1:100 و عاوزين الشغل اللى جواه يبقى 1:50
z
sc
0.5xp
او 2xp
و هكذا


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> و ده امر لمحاذة بلوك او رسمة لخط معين بدل متعمل روتيت
> و هو مفيد جدا لانك ممكن تكبر او تصغر الرسمة على قد المكان اللى هتركبها فيه
> مثلا شباك كبيير و البلوك صغيير فممكن تركب الشباك و تلفه و تصغره بامر واحد
> و التطبيقات كتير
> ...


الامر ده عظيم يا محمد انا مكنتش اعرفه و بجد مفيد جدا
بجد الف الف الف شكر


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ليك انتا 
انتا صاحب فكرة الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> الف شكر ليك انتا
> انتا صاحب فكرة الموضوع


 ايه رايك فى موضوع السكايل 
لانى بجد يوم ما عرفته حسيت ان الدنيا مش سايعانى من الفرحه
كنت تعرفه قبل كده؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

مش فاهم اي حاجه----------------------------:77::77::77::77::77:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:76::76::76::76::76:




:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> مش فاهم اي حاجه----------------------------:77::77::77::77::77:
> :75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
> :76::76::76::76::76:
> 
> ...


و ايه الجديد يا زيكو 
لا انت مش فاهم عشان بتقرا نظرى
زى ما انت قلت لازم يا اما تشوف يا ااما تنفذ بنفسك 
هفكر فى فكره الكيس البلاستك ده و اصور لك الموضوع فيديو


----------



## sosodeep (23 مارس 2009)

شوية إختصارات للرموز أثناء الكتابة :​ 
في مربع الكتابة TEXT "مش الاوامر"تضغط على ALT أو SHIFT وبتبقى ضاغط و تكتب الرقم او الرمز :​ 
*أس التربيع:*
*ALT 0178 **è** X 2 *
أس التكعيب:
*ALT 0179 **è** X 3 *
رمز القطر:
*Shift %%C **è**φ*
رمز الدرجة:
*Shift %%D **è** X o *
أس لواحد :
*ALT 0185 **è** X 1 *
الرمز الكسري للربع :
*ALT 0188 **è** 1/4 *
الرمز الكسري للنصف :
*ALT 0189 **è** 1/2 *
الرمز الكسري للثلاث ارباع:
*ALT 0190 **è** 3/4 *​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> المر ده خاص بالشغل جوه ال layout
> فلرضا عملنا لاى اوت و ظبطنا سكايله 1:100
> هو اوتوماتك هيجيب الرسم اللى فى المودل كله
> طب لو عاوز اجيب جزء معين بس و اخلى سكايله 1:100
> ...


 
باشا طمعان فى مثال و شرح اكتر لانى حاولت التطبيق و لم اتمكن 
و شكرا لسعة صدرك
و لو ممكن تعمل كوبى من الكومند لين الموجود اسفل الاتوكاد للامر بعد ما تنفذه اكون شاكر مش محمد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ايه الجديد يا زيكو
> لا انت مش فاهم عشان بتقرا نظرى
> زى ما انت قلت لازم يا اما تشوف يا ااما تنفذ بنفسك
> هفكر فى فكره الكيس البلاستك ده و اصور لك الموضوع فيديو


 
وايه الجديد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تراهني على كام اني بعد 10 ايام احرجك في شغل الاوتوكاد --- واخليك تحس انك متعرفش حاجه 
انا عمري ما اخدت موضوع بشكل قرائي او نظري ولكن بقرأ كل ماهو جديد وليس عندي فرصه لتنفيذه او رؤيته على الواقع0
طبيعه عملي الحالي فقط ابعدتني عن الاوتوكاد -- ولكن بسهوله ممكن ارجع اكتسب المهاره مره اخرى
مع الفرق انك انت حوالي 60% من مجهودك العملي كله في الررسم0
الفكره اني مكنش ليا مزاج اوجع دماغي مع الاوتوكاد وانت كده صحييت الوحش النائم---:72:--لو تراهن قدام الناس اني بعد 10 ايام اجيبلك اسئله تحرجك في الاوتوكاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وايه الجديد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تراهني على كام اني بعد 10 ايام احرجك في شغل الاوتوكاد --- واخليك تحس انك متعرفش حاجه
> انا عمري ما اخدت موضوع بشكل قرائي او نظري ولكن بقرأ كل ماهو جديد وليس عندي فرصه لتنفيذه او رؤيته على الواقع0
> طبيعه عملي الحالي فقط ابعدتني عن الاوتوكاد -- ولكن بسهوله ممكن ارجع اكتسب المهاره مره اخرى
> ...


اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده 
رابعا 
بجد عشان انت عزيز عليا بقول لك القرايه النظرى فعهلا حلوه جدا و مفيده بس حاول تخترع لنفسك تطبيق عملى


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وايه الجديد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تراهني على كام اني بعد 10 ايام احرجك في شغل الاوتوكاد --- واخليك تحس انك متعرفش حاجه
> انا عمري ما اخدت موضوع بشكل قرائي او نظري ولكن بقرأ كل ماهو جديد وليس عندي فرصه لتنفيذه او رؤيته على الواقع0
> طبيعه عملي الحالي فقط ابعدتني عن الاوتوكاد -- ولكن بسهوله ممكن ارجع اكتسب المهاره مره اخرى
> ...


اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده 
رابعا 
بجد عشان انت عزيز عليا بقول لك القرايه النظرى فعهلا حلوه جدا و مفيده بس حاول تخترع لنفسك تطبيق عملى
على فكره انا داخل من


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وايه الجديد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تراهني على كام اني بعد 10 ايام احرجك في شغل الاوتوكاد --- واخليك تحس انك متعرفش حاجه
> انا عمري ما اخدت موضوع بشكل قرائي او نظري ولكن بقرأ كل ماهو جديد وليس عندي فرصه لتنفيذه او رؤيته على الواقع0
> طبيعه عملي الحالي فقط ابعدتني عن الاوتوكاد -- ولكن بسهوله ممكن ارجع اكتسب المهاره مره اخرى
> ...


اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده 
رابعا 
بجد عشان انت عزيز عليا بقول لك القرايه النظرى فعهلا حلوه جدا و مفيده بس حاول تخترع لنفسك تطبيق عملى
على فكره انا داخل من الموبايل بس حبيت ارد


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وايه الجديد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تراهني على كام اني بعد 10 ايام احرجك في شغل الاوتوكاد --- واخليك تحس انك متعرفش حاجه
> انا عمري ما اخدت موضوع بشكل قرائي او نظري ولكن بقرأ كل ماهو جديد وليس عندي فرصه لتنفيذه او رؤيته على الواقع0
> طبيعه عملي الحالي فقط ابعدتني عن الاوتوكاد -- ولكن بسهوله ممكن ارجع اكتسب المهاره مره اخرى
> ...


اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده 
رابعا 
بجد عشان انت عزيز عليا بقول لك القرايه النظرى فعهلا حلوه جدا و مفيده بس حاول تخترع لنفسك تطبيق عملى
على فكره انا داخل من الموبايل بس حبيت ارد عليك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
> ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
> ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده
> رابعا
> ...


 

هو علشان مش كويس على الاوتوكاد ابقى خلاص معنديش تطبيق عملي!!!!!
وبعديين انت عندك زكام لاني مش شامم حاجه


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

واضح ان النت بيعلق عندك يا زينتى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اولا انا واثق ان الوحش لو صحى هيعرف يجيب اساله تحرجنى (عشان انا مش مستر اوتوكاد و الاساله طبعا كتير)
> ثانيا انا اول واحد هبقى سعيد جدا لو الوحش صحى و زيكو بقى جامد فى الاوتوكاد و خصوصا لو كنت انا العامل الحفاز فى الموضوع ده
> ثالثا شامم ريحه رمى كلام فى موضوع ال 60 % ده
> رابعا
> ...


 
وبعدين متدخلش تاني من الموبايل ((((خساره:d)))--------ولا 40% قصدي 60% دايقتك-- ويا ابني زيكو مش بسهوله يسخن زيكو بيتعامل مع الاشياء بنظرته وانا الاوتوكاد ميلزمنيش في شغلي حاليا علشان كده لقيتله استخدام اخر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

*اهميه الاوتوكاد ------------- ليست الرسم *

 وبكده نكون انتهينا من الاوتوكاد (((قال ايه بتاع الرسم)))) وخليناه اوتوكاد بتاع لعب وتنطيط:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:





العب GAMES على الأوتوكاد​هل جربت يوما أن تلعب ألعاب على الأوتوكاد؟

أقدم لكم اليوم بعض الألعاب البسيطة على الأوتوكاد وهذا على سبيل التسلية

اللعبة الأولى:
اللعبة المشهورة X-O
بعد وضع الـ LISP الخاص باللعبة في الأوتوكاد قم بكتابة ttt في سطر الأوامر وستظهر لك اللعبة
رابط التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/87992503/586ccf2d/ttt.html

اللعبة الثانية:
لعبة المتفجرات minesweeper، وهي موجودة على الويندوز، الآن بامكانك لعبها عن طريق الأوتوكاد
بعد وضع الـ LISP الخاص باللعبة في الأوتوكاد قم بكتابة mines في سطر الأوامر وستظهر لك اللعبة
رابط التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/87992442...088/Mines.html

اللعبة الثالثة:
لعبة mummy
بعد وضع الـ LISP الخاص باللعبة في الأوتوكاد قم بكتابة mummy في سطر الأوامر وستظهر لك تعليمات اللعبة وكيف تلعبها
رابط التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/87992478...a55/mummy.html

اللعبة الرابعة:
حرب السفن
بعد وضع الـ LISP الخاص باللعبة في الأوتوكاد قم بكتابة bship في سطر الأوامر وستظهر لك تعليمات اللعبة وكيف تلعبها
رابط التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/87992420...622/BSHIP.html

أتمنى أن تستمتعوا


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وبكده نكون انتهينا من الاوتوكاد (((قال ايه بتاع الرسم)))) وخليناه اوتوكاد بتاع لعب وتنطيط:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماهى دى لسبات يا حبى زى اللى اتكلمنا عنها من شويه (فوق شويه كده) انت ممكن تعمل لسب يطلع لك صورتك (بس انا معرفش اعمله عشان مبقاش كداب  ) لسه الوحش منطلقش


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

:19::19::19::19:على فكره----------- مليش فيه معموله ازاي---------- المهم العبه رقم 4 حلوه:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

يازانتي صلي على النبي--------------- انت بنفسك عارف اني مش فاضي للاوتوكاد وعندي شغل صيانه زي الرز ومش فاضي اتعلم شغلانه مش بتاعتي(((مع انها سهله))) بس هاتلي وقت 

طيب ما انت مش بتعرف حاجه في الصيانه ومدورتش عليها ليه؟؟؟
علشان مركز في اللي في ايدك ------------ وبعدين بدل ما اوجع دماغي ما انتظر شويه واخد كورس لما انزل مصر وكده كده مش هستعمله في مجال الصيانه


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> :19::19::19::19:على فكره----------- مليش فيه معموله ازاي---------- المهم العبه رقم 4 حلوه:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


اشطه يا نجم 
نكمل بكره عشان الموبايل بتحاسب بالميجا و اتخرب بيتى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

انت بتقول انك متعرفش ازاي السب بيتعمل وحتى مفكرتش تدور عليه---- ما تدور عليه وتتعلمه ودا جزء من شغل الرسم اللي هو 60% من وقت شغلك---------------- على فكره مكفي مجالي((الصيانه))) وبتكلم هنا في حاجات عاوز اعرف عنها اكتر بس يا زوق مش منها الكاد لانه عاوز وقت وروقان------- واسف متلقيش


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يازانتي صلي على النبي--------------- انت بنفسك عارف اني مش فاضي للاوتوكاد وعندي شغل صيانه زي الرز ومش فاضي اتعلم شغلانه مش بتاعتي(((مع انها سهله))) بس هاتلي وقت
> 
> طيب ما انت مش بتعرف حاجه في الصيانه ومدورتش عليها ليه؟؟؟
> علشان مركز في اللي في ايدك ------------ وبعدين بدل ما اوجع دماغي ما انتظر شويه واخد كورس لما انزل مصر وكده كده مش هستعمله في مجال الصيانه


عارف يا زيكو و الله بس بحب انكشك
اهو نستعيد شويه من قفش زمان فاكر
الله يعينك 
بس نصيحه متسبش نفسك للصيانه و متسالنيش ليه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,helv,swiss]*Lisp Files 0 - A*[/FONT]






1-2&A-Z.ZIP2kcreates a suite of numbers starting from user defined input 2ARC_3P.ZIP2kDraws "parallel arcs" 2ARC_SCA.ZIP 2k Draws "parallel arcs" (concentric arcs) at a specified width 2DDOOR.ZIP1kdraws door elevations 2DWIN.ZIP1kdraws window elevations 2WIST.ZIP2kLISP draws a twisted pair of wires 3DARRAY.EXE?k3D Array An AutoLISP program for creating rectangular, orthagonal, and circular 3D arrays in your drawing.3DARRAY.ZIP3karray objects around selected point 3DCABN.ZIP3klisp routine that draws 3-d cabinets 3DCIRC.EXE?k3D Circle AutoLISP program that draws circles in 3D.3DCONECT.ZIP22kconnect 3d lines 3DCURV.EXE?k3D Curve AutoLISP program to draw arcs in 3D space.3DF_IN.ZIP6kTurns 3dface's sides invisible, with two different ways of 3DFILL.EXE?k3D Fill AutoLISP program for solid fills in 3D space.3DFURN.ZIP7kLisp routine creates 3-D chairs with or without arms 3DHOU2.ZIP4kLISP will construct a simple 3dhouse shell w/ hip or gable 3DHOUSE3.ZIP4kdraws a 3d house 3DL.ZIP 2k draw 3-D lines by selecting the "X,Y" coordinates with a mouse pick 3DL.ZIP?k3D Lines AutoLISP for drawing 3D lines.3DLISP.ZIP34kASSORTED 3D LISP ROUTINES 3DPLIN.ZIP3kConverts 2D-PolyLines to 3D-PolyLines. 3DROOF.ZIP3kdraws 3-D hip and gable roofs 3DROT.ZIP9krotate 3-D objects 3DSPIRAL.ZIP?k3d Spiral Draws a 3d spiral defined by the user.3DTUBE.ZIP3kConstructs a 3-D tube around a P-Line3DUTIL.ZIP5kEd Batson's lisp routines for 3-d polylines 3DWIN.ZIP2kput "windows" (rectangular holes) in walls of 3D houses 3SYMBOLS.ZIP18kWelcome to the land of symbology for AutoCAD. 7FILES.ZIP13k7 LISP ROUTINES, BY Larry Lieberman and others 90LSP.ZIP192k90 ASSORTED AUTOLISP ROUTINES A2TSW.ZIP7kputs identical text on top of attribute text AAB.ZIP2kROUTINE TO ABBREVIATE COMMANDS 8/90 issue of CADENCE AALINE.ZIP2kALINE.lsp Line with an attribute. ABB.ZIP?kTemporarily holds last string entered ACAD.LSP5kvarious lisp routines all in one LISP file ACADCOLR.ZIP9kchange ACAD default colors for Paradise VGA driver ver 1.11 ACADLSP.EXE?kAcad Lisp ACAD.LSP replacement /w short command and more.ACAD-LSP.EXE?kAutoCad Lisp Library Over 300 Lisp programs for Autocad.ACADLSP1.EXE?kAutoCAD Lisp Library A collection of useful AutoLISP functions.ACADUT1.ZIP15k11 useful lisp routines ACADUTL1.EXE?kAutoCAD Util v1 Another Collection of AutoCAD AutoLISP files. Includes routines to draw gears, slots, and more.ADDIMU.ZIP5kChange dimension type (Auto Architect Only) ADDNUM.ZIP5kadd or subtract dimensions within the dwg environment ADDTEXT.ZIP2kimport text to dwg ADDTXT.ZIP2kcontinue an existing line of text (matches style) ADPLOT20.ZIP5Kadplot v2.00 - a superb lisp routine that date/time/user stamp on any autocad drawing. adplot20.zipAED.ZIP2kEdit existing arcs by dragging radius or direction AFBUTTON.ZIP2kGenerate interactive buttons AFLIP.ZIP2kreverse the starting and ending angle AIRFOIL.ZIP66kAirfoil Profile Generator - PolylineALIAS.ZIP?kAlias Lists all Aliases used by the current AutoCad systemALL.ZIP7kLISP for map projections ANGLES.ZIP3kdraws steel angles w/ a closed polyline ANGSTR.EXE?kAngle Stretch An AutoLISP routine to help stretch entities along odd angles.ANNOTATE.ZIP?kAnnotate Allows the user to annotate an existing line with surveyor's units by simply picking the lineANSI.ZIP3kAutoLISP--Reprogram keyboard within AutoCAD ANSIMNU3.ZIP4kcreates menus in text screen mode for AutoLISP APERT.ZIP2kused to change the aperture APT.LSP1kreplaces OSNAP command for quadrant- input any angle APURGE.ZIP2klisp file to purge your drawing of unreferenced entities AR.ZIP2kUnprotected lisp file to draw an arrow head on a line using the DIMSCALE & DIMASZ to get correct size arrow. the program may be modified to meet the users needs.ARCARROW.ZIP draws an arced leader with an arrowARCDATA.ZIP returns the length of an arc specified by the operator.ARCDIM.ZIP?kArcdim Measures the linear length of an arc and allows the user to dimension it associativelyARCDOT.ZIP3kdraw an arc with a heavy "dot" on the end ARCFIL.ZIP9kcan fillet an arc to a line ARCHCA.ZIP5karchitectural feet inch Claculator for inside ACAD ARCHCALC.ZIP5kArchitectural Calulator feet, inches, area...... ARCHLISP.ZIP7kvarious architectural related LISP routines ARCLDR2.ZIP4kdraws an arced note leader with an arrow ARCLEN.ZIP2kALENGTH Determine length of an arc. ARCLIST.ZIP2kCalculate arc length, included angle, chord, and radius ARCTARC.ZIP2kARCTARC draws a new arc TANGENT to another arc. ARCTEX.ZIP3kmake text follow an arc ARCTLN.ZIP2kARCTLN draws an arc TANGENT to a line. AREAS.ZIP2kwrite area and perimeter of Closed POLYLINE TO ASCII file ARENAM.ZIP9karename.scr arename1.bat arename.lsp Read the Info...... ARROW!.ZIP2kdraws a you know what ARROWP.ZIP2kSNAP to the endpoint of an AutoCAD ARROWHEAD ASAREA.ZIP2karea3p - find Area given three points in space (using Heron's Formula)ASAVE.ZIP2kAutosave dwg to drive a: ASCII.ZIP?kAscii Values Allows user to see all ascii character values on the flyASCKST10.EXE?kASC List A utility to convert an ASCII text file into the AutoLISP list format.ASELECT.ZIP1kselect objects with a rotated window or crossing without using window or crossing polygonATEXT.ZIP2kdraws center aligned text along an arc.ATON.ZIP2kconvert a numeric value from a string into a number ATTEDIT.ZIP?kAttribute edit Allows the user to do a global attribute edit, moving, txtheight, etc by simply entering the blocks name.ATTEXPLD.ZIP3kexplode a block and keep the attribute values intact ATTORDER.ZIP1kPick the ATTDEFs in the right orderATTPRO.ZIP3kEdits style, height, width factor, angle, color, of attribu ATTREDEF.ZIP4kredefine a block and update attributes ATTSCALE.ZIP3kchange the HGT of an attribute with a tag matching another ATXSR.ZIP2kGlobal Text Attribute Search and Replce Routine AU.ZIP3kcopy properties and reproduce it AUTO.ZIP4kLISP that will draw a car! AUTOBLK.ZIP4kbreaks a line and inserts a block AUTOCM30.ZIP18klisp routine that will REVOLUTIONIZE the way you do AutoCAD AUTODC.ZIP9kAutoDC Version 1.0 ACAD Protected LISP file DecriptorAUTOLAYR.EXE?kAutoLayer An AutoLISP routine for auto-layering. Menu Driven.AUTOLB.ZIP4kbrak a line and insert a block for custom linetypes AUTOLO.ZIP9kLISP to interactively draw well diagrams AUTOLOG1.ZIP12kDraw Well Diagrams update AUTONUM.ZIP2kautomatically increment and space numbers for setting a gri AUTOPK.ZIP57klisp routine that will REVOLUTIONIZE the way you do AutoCAD AUTOSAVE.ZIP4kautomatically save your drawing at regular intervals AUTOVRTX.ZIP
6kAUTOvrtx.LSP will create a vertex at anypoint on a POLYLINE. AUTOWELD.ZIP78kWELD1.LSP and WELD ICON MENUS CREATED BY B. CARLSON 4/90 AUTOWIDE.ZIP5kAUTOwide.LSP will widen multiple selected plines to the user designated width. AUTOZERO.ZIP6kAUTOzero.LSP changes the Z coordinate for selected LINES,POLYLINES, TEXT 3DFACE entities and ARCS to 0 in the WCS. AW.ZIP2kThis routine draws an arc leader constructed with a polyline on the current layer. The standard dimension arrow is used. You can adjust its size by changing the value of DIMSCALE or DIMASZ. AWELDS4.ZIP8kAutoWeld ver 4.0 makes weld symbols easy AXLISP.ZIP6kAutoLISP/XLISP cross-development utilities.


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

لا يا ابني دا مزاج -- ومهندس الصيانه الشاطر يعرف القصه من اولها من التصميم والتنفيذ((وقد عملت به فعلا)))) والصيانه
---والخطوه القادمه اني نفسي اشتغل سيلز (((((((مبيعات بس مع توكيل محترم)))) وبعدها اعمل شركه خاصه بي 
عموما دي رؤيه كل مهندس للسوق وخبرته وامكانياته --- لاني مش بحلم اكون طول عمري موظف عند اي حد (((زي ما انت بتحلم انك تفضل مهندس وتشتغل عند اي شركه موظف )))))


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

حمايه ال view port
فى الفيوبورت لو حبيت انك تقفل امكانية فتح الفيوبورت ( تثبت الاسكيل علشان محدش يلعب فيه و يغيره) يتفرج و بس
تعمل ايه
بعد ما تعمل الفيو بورت تيجى من بره على الخط الخارجى تعمله سليكت و تفتح properties هتلاقى تحت misc
حاجة اسمها display locked
اعملها yes 
و العكس
و على فكره الخط الخارجى للفيوبورت من الافضل إنك تعمله لير لوحده و تسميها بأسمه و تخليها غير قابلة للطباعه بأن تضع علامة على البلوت ( على شكل طابعة ) الموجود فى layer properties manager
و بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

منقول و مش فاكر منين

بسم الله
السلام عليكم
هل يزعجك شكل قوائم Auto CAD 2009 الجديد الذي يشبه شكل قوائم مجموعة Office 2007 ؟
لو كان ذلك كذلك يمكن الرجوع لشكل قوائم كاد 2007 
إليك الحلول
1-إذا كنت تريد الرجوع إلى شكل الأتوكاد 2007 إختر workspace من آخر state bar و إختر default
2- أو عند تنصيب كاد 2009 يمكنك إختيار "إستيراد إعدادت إصداري السابق"

هل تعلم !
هل تعلم أنه يمكن لكاد 2009 أن يسجل أوامر نمطية تكرارية خاصة بك بدلاً من تكرارها ..كيف ؟

هي ميزة جديدة في كاد 2009 تمكن غير المبرمجين من برمجة أحداث خاصة بهم من أدوات ستجد Action recorder بها زر لتسجيل الأفعال التي تقوم بها روتينياً ثم تشغيلها كلما أردت هذه الخاصية

هل تعلم ما هي أهمية إستغلال الأمر Xref ؟

هذا الأمر الهام يسهل عليك تعديل الرسوم المختلفة بدون الحاجة للدخول لها كلها وتعديلها
مثال : لديك مشروع مكون من 35 لوحة مختلفة "معماري ـ إنشائي ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." وحصل تغيير في مكان عمود ما أو محمور ما ...... هل ستحتاج لعمل تغيير للـ 35 لوحة ؟ 
مع هذا الأمر ... لا حاجة لذلك !!

هل تستخدم خواص التصدير والإستيراد للطبقات من Layer State manager ?

مثال لتوضيح فائدتها : لديك مشروع برج سكني مكون من لوح "معماري ـ أساسات ـ تفاصيل ـ أسقف ـ محاور وأعمدة ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." المشروع تم إنهاؤه وطــُبع ولكن رزقت شركتك بمشروع مشابه هل ستحتاج لإنشاء ملفات جديدة و Layers جديدة و Dimension Style جديدة مع تعديلها وتهذيبها ...لا !! سنستفيد من المشروع السابق بدون تعب ! كيف ؟ ستعرف >>> !!

لو أردت أن أشرح هذه الخواص وأخرى مفيدة بالفيديو شقم بالتصويت لنرى مدى الحاجة لذلك​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

على السريع كده
لما تحب تعمل سهم للتشوير
امر la هيعملك السهم و انتا من قائمة الخواص تختار شكل راس السهم و حجم الراس
و لو دوست f8 ممكن تعمل الخط افقى او ارسى تمام
و خلى بالك من اللير اللى انتا فيها


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> على السريع كده
> لما تحب تعمل سهم للتشوير
> امر la هيعملك السهم و انتا من قائمة الخواص تختار شكل راس السهم و حجم الراس
> و لو دوست f8 ممكن تعمل الخط افقى او ارسى تمام
> و خلى بالك من اللير اللى انتا فيها


 بس la بيفتح قايمه اللاير يا محمد
ايه علاقته بالاسهم ؟


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> [font=arial,helvetica,helv,swiss]*lisp files 0 - a*[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا ابنى ما انا عندى لسبات قد كده بس انا مبعرفش اعمل اللسب و على فكره معرفته متفرقش فى حاجه فى ال 60% بتوع شغلى


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

LE لمؤخذه العتب على النظر
*على السريع كده
لما تحب تعمل سهم للتشوير
امر LE هيعملك السهم و انتا من قائمة الخواص تختار شكل راس السهم و حجم الراس
و لو دوست f8 ممكن تعمل الخط افقى او ارسى تمام
و خلى بالك من اللير اللى انتا فيها*​


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> le لمؤخذه العتب على النظر
> *على السريع كده*
> *لما تحب تعمل سهم للتشوير*
> *امر le هيعملك السهم و انتا من قائمة الخواص تختار شكل راس السهم و حجم الراس*
> ...


 تسلم يا حماده ع التصحيح


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zanitty 

 
_المر ده خاص بالشغل جوه ال layout
فلرضا عملنا لاى اوت و ظبطنا سكايله 1:100 
هو اوتوماتك هيجيب الرسم اللى فى المودل كله 
طب لو عاوز اجيب جزء معين بس و اخلى سكايله 1:100
نعمل زوم على الشغل اللى عاوزينه فى اللاى اوت
و بعدين نعمل امر z اللى هو زووم
و بعدين نعمل sc اللى هو سكايل 
و بعدين نعمل 1xp و دى معناها انه يخلى الجزء ده بنفس سكايل اللى اوت يعنى 1:100
طب لو اللاى اوت 1:100 و عاوزين الشغل اللى جواه يبقى 1:50
z
sc
0.5xp
او 2xp
و هكذا_
باشا طمعان فى مثال و شرح اكتر لانى حاولت التطبيق و لم اتمكن 
و شكرا لسعة صدرك
و لو ممكن تعمل كوبى من الكومند لين الموجود اسفل الاتوكاد للامر بعد ما تنفذه اكون شاكر مش محمد


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zanitty
> 
> 
> _المر ده خاص بالشغل جوه ال layout_
> ...


حاضر يا قمر
هحط لك فايل و اقول لك تعمل ايه فيه بالظبط
بس احتمال مش النهارده عشان فيه حاله قفش فى الشركه و انا بخش سرقه كده


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zanitty
> 
> 
> _المر ده خاص بالشغل جوه ال layout_
> ...


خد الملف اللى فى اللنك ده http://ifile.it/erinocx
و دى نسخه من الكوماند لاين 
Command: Z
ZOOM
Specify corner of window, enter a scale factor (nX or nXP), or
[All/Center/Dynamic/Extents/Previous/Scale/Window/Object] <real time>: SC
Enter a scale factor (nX or nXP): 1XP
Command: ZOOM
Specify corner of window, enter a scale factor (nX or nXP), or
[All/Center/Dynamic/Extents/Previous/Scale/Window/Object] <real time>: SC
Enter a scale factor (nX or nXP): .5XP
اقف جوه الفيو بورت و اعمل دبل كليك و بعدين Z 
SC
1XP
و بعدين كرر نفس الحركه و اعمل مره 0.5XP و مره 2XP
و اطبع ال 3 مخططاتبنفس السكايل و قيس الدايمنشن بتاعه حاجه معينه و شوف الاختلاف فى ال 3


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادى و جارى الدراسة و سنوافيك بالتقرير


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

حصل يا نجم و إشطه إشطة


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

اهو انا عملت زيك يوم ما عرفت اظبط الدنيا بالامر ده
كنت هطير م الفرح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اهو انا عملت زيك يوم ما عرفت اظبط الدنيا بالامر ده
> كنت هطير م الفرح


 
وطرت :10:



:76:


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

يا بن الايه يا زيكو صاحيلو


----------



## sosodeep (24 مارس 2009)

:63:ملف منسق يحوي جميع الاختصارات الاساسية للأوتوكاد


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> :63:ملف منسق يحوي جميع الاختصارات الاساسية للأوتوكاد


 شكرا يا سوسو و لو انى شايف ان الاعتماد على فايل ال pgp الموجود فى المشاركات السابقه افضل بكتير جدا


----------



## sosodeep (25 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا سوسو و لو انى شايف ان الاعتماد على فايل ال pgp الموجود فى المشاركات السابقه افضل بكتير جدا


 
الملف هو نفسه بس مع تنسيق :84:

وأنا يلي شاركت بطريقة معرفة الملف سابقا


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> الملف هو نفسه بس مع تنسيق :84:
> 
> وأنا يلي شاركت بطريقة معرفة الملف سابقا


عارف يا نجم بس كنت بنوه مفيهاش حاجه يعنى


----------



## grafidustrial (26 مارس 2009)

عندى سؤال لو سمحتم ازاى اكتب الرموز جنب اللأبعاد زى مثلا رمز القطر فاى و النسبة المئوية و بلس ماينس ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## sosodeep (26 مارس 2009)

grafidustrial قال:


> عندى سؤال لو سمحتم ازاى اكتب الرموز جنب اللأبعاد زى مثلا رمز القطر فاى و النسبة المئوية و بلس ماينس ولكم جزيل الشكر.


 

راجهع مشاركتي بالصفحة 4


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

Alsalam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa barakatoh, i swear to Allah i found here alot of commands i never heard about it before, and really it's very useful information, but i don't think every one can understand these information, so that i strongly agree with my brother ZECO if our brother ZANITTY made a mobile movie while he doing these commands, that's gonna be more useful and easier to every one, also that's will be a good work and Allah will give you alot of charities. also i wish my brothers ZECO and ZANITTY stop bothering each other, lol. they both very good in what they doing, ZECO is very good in maintenance and ZANITTY is very good in design. they both can help all of us if every one of them focused and made a well-arranged subject such as our brother ebn El 3amied so if ZECO made a well-arranged subject about maintenance and ZANITTY made a well-arranged subject about design but with a mobile movie that's will be very useful. this is my point of view maybe it's right and maybe it's wrong. but i can tell they both are strong in what they working in and they can make a very nice work, but they should to stop fighting first, lol. by the way i am just kiding. they remind me with my friends when we was in the college we all was ambitious and in arguments about our points of view. finally really this effort is very good just it's need to be in a a well-arranged mobile movie, Thank you all and i wish there is no one get offended by me.please i am asking every one to pray for me because really i need these prayers. al salam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa brakatoh.


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> alsalam alicom wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh, i swear to allah i found here alot of commands i never heard about it before, and really it's very useful information, but i don't think every one can understand these information, so that i strongly agree with my brother zeco if our brother zanitty made a mobile movie while he doing these commands, that's gonna be more useful and easier to every one, also that's will be a good work and allah will give you alot of charities. Also i wish my brothers zeco and zanitty stop bothering each other, lol. They both very good in what they doing, zeco is very good in maintenance and zanitty is very good in design. They both can help all of us if every one of them focused and made a well-arranged subject such as our brother ebn el 3amied so if zeco made a well-arranged subject about maintenance and zanitty made a well-arranged subject about design but with a mobile movie that's will be very useful. This is my point of view maybe it's right and maybe it's wrong. But i can tell they both are strong in what they working in and they can make a very nice work, but they should to stop fighting first, lol. By the way i am just kiding. They remind me with my friends when we was in the college we all was ambitious and in arguments about our points of view. Finally really this effort is very good just it's need to be in a a well-arranged mobile movie, thank you all and i wish there is no one get offended by me.please i am asking every one to pray for me because really i need these prayers. Al salam alicom wa rahmat allah wa brakatoh.


شكرا جدا يا علاء ع المشاركه دى 
باذن الله هحاول اخلى الموضوع اكتر ايضاح بس يجى النت ان شاء الله
المشكله يا شباب ان النت فصل فى الشغل كمان خالص يعنى اساس مش هعرف افتح خالص لحد ما يركب النت فى البيت  و اكيد هفقد كلام كتير فى المنتدى و هفقد الشاكسه مع زيكو كمان يا عم علاء اهى جت من ربنا


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

بس انت يا علاء بتقول ان الاوامر مفيده جدا و رجعت بتقول بس مش كل حد ممكن يفهمها (انا موافقك) بس عاوز اعرف انت شخصيا فهمت و اللا لا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مارس 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> Alsalam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa barakatoh, i swear to Allah i found here alot of commands i never heard about it before, and really it's very useful information, but i don't think every one can understand these information, so that i strongly agree with my brother ZECO if our brother ZANITTY made a mobile movie while he doing these commands, that's gonna be more useful and easier to every one, also that's will be a good work and Allah will give you alot of charities. also i wish my brothers ZECO and ZANITTY stop bothering each other, lol. they both very good in what they doing, ZECO is very good in maintenance and ZANITTY is very good in design. they both can help all of us if every one of them focused and made a well-arranged subject such as our brother ebn El 3amied so if ZECO made a well-arranged subject about maintenance and ZANITTY made a well-arranged subject about design but with a mobile movie that's will be very useful. this is my point of view maybe it's right and maybe it's wrong. but i can tell they both are strong in what they working in and they can make a very nice work, but they should to stop fighting first, lol. by the way i am just kiding. they remind me with my friends when we was in the college we all was ambitious and in arguments about our points of view. finally really this effort is very good just it's need to be in a a well-arranged mobile movie, Thank you all and i wish there is no one get offended by me.please i am asking every one to pray for me because really i need these prayers. al salam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa brakatoh.



​ ​in fact we are a friend   but just playning around​


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

اهو زيكو جاب لك الناهيه يا غالى 
هى حبه شقاوه عشان كسر الملل بس


----------



## zanitty (27 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> راجهع مشاركتي بالصفحة 4


تنويه يا سوسو
يا ريت لما نحب ندل حد على مشاركه معينه نكتب رقم المشاركه مش رقم الصفحه عشان اصلا رقم الصفحه ممكن يتغير على حسب اعدادات العضو يعنى انا مثلا عامل الاعدادات انه يعرض لى 40 مشاركه فى الصفحه فهلاقى الموضوع ده مثلا ده كله على بعضه 3 صفحاتيعنى معنديش صفحه 4 اساسا لكن لو حد ظابط المواضيع على الديفولت هيلاقيه 10 صفحات مثلا فرقم الصفحه فى الحاله دى مش مرجع
اشكر لك سعه صدرك


----------



## zanitty (29 مارس 2009)

عندك ملف اواتوكاد و كل ما يفتح يقول لك ده معمول بالنسخه التعليميه autodesk و لازم تظهر كلمه الدعايه بتاعه الاوتوديسك فى الطباعه من الاربع اجناب و لازم توافق يا اما ميفتحلكش الملف
نفسك تشيلها و تخلى الملف ابن ناس عادى 
اتصل ب 0900
لا بجد 
اعمل حفظ باسم و غير الامتداد من dwg الى dxf
و بعدين اقفل الملف بس خلى بالك و انت بتقفله اختار nooooooooooooooooooooo
و بعدين اعمل فتح ملف و افتح ملف ال dxf و اعمله له حفظ باسم dwg
و اقفل و اعمل يس او نو لا يهمك انت كده عديت مرحله الخطر
و الف هنا و شفا


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> عندك ملف اواتوكاد و كل ما يفتح يقول لك ده معمول بالنسخه التعليميه autodesk و لازم تظهر كلمه الدعايه بتاعه الاوتوديسك فى الطباعه من الاربع اجناب و لازم توافق يا اما ميفتحلكش الملف
> نفسك تشيلها و تخلى الملف ابن ناس عادى
> اتصل ب 0900
> لا بجد
> ...


 
ردا على المشاركة رقم *:" 104 ":* هههه  "عشان تعرف أنو بحاول أطبق إلي تعلمته على طول"

حركة حلوة 
لعيب يا معلم "حرفنة باللف و الدوران"


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

طيب طلب ما الو علاقة كتير بالموضوع :
في حدا عنده برامج تحويل :
PDF to dwg
or
dwf to dwg

لأنو أحيانا بتيجي الرسمات من الاستشاري للتسعير pdf أو dwf 

وبيشتغل التلوين عالورق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2009)

انسى يا معلم
مفيش برنامج بيعمل كده
حلك الوحيد انك تفتح الفايل البى دى اف بالفوتو شوب و تسيفه على انه صوره و تعمل له انسرت على الاوتوكاد و بعد كده ترسم فوقيه


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> طيب طلب ما الو علاقة كتير بالموضوع :
> في حدا عنده برامج تحويل :
> PDF to dwg
> or
> ...


 خد يا معلم بيقولوا انه بيحول من بى دى اف ل دى دبليو جى بس انا مش واثق من الكلام ده لانى كمان مبعرفش استب حاجه فى الشغل
http://www.autodwg.com/pdf-to-dwg-converter/ 
جرب و قول لى نفع و اللا لا
و ده كمان بيحول من دى دبيلو اف ل دى دبليو جى
http://www.autodwg.com/dwf_dwg_converter/
برضوا جرب و قول لى


----------



## zanitty (2 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> طيب طلب ما الو علاقة كتير بالموضوع :
> في حدا عنده برامج تحويل :
> Pdf to dwg
> or
> ...


 


zanitty قال:


> خد يا معلم بيقولوا انه بيحول من بى دى اف ل دى دبليو جى بس انا مش واثق من الكلام ده لانى كمان مبعرفش استب حاجه فى الشغل
> http://www.autodwg.com/pdf-to-dwg-converter/
> جرب و قول لى نفع و اللا لا
> و ده كمان بيحول من دى دبيلو اف ل دى دبليو جى
> ...


 
ايه يا عم سوسو مش اللى طلب حاجه و جت له المفروض يقول رايه فيها


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ايه يا عم سوسو مش اللى طلب حاجه و جت له المفروض يقول رايه فيها


 
طيب ياعم و لا تشغل بالك انا بعد الدونلود هجرب و اقولك بس ادينى وقتى

ربنا يكون فى عون اللى زى بتوع الديل أب


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2009)

يا ابو حميد مش موضوع ديل اب و لا اننا مش بنقدر ظروف الناس يا غالى 
لان سوسو اصلا بيحط حاجات اكبر من دى على الاب لود و بيدونلود حاجات اكبر و هو الىل كان طالب الحاجه و مستعجل فمستغرب هو راح فين و بما ان الاخ سوسو عضو مرح خفيف الدم فبنكشه زى ما نكشتك امبارح يا استازى عشان يخش يعبرنا


----------



## osama mas (3 أبريل 2009)

كل الاوامر بعلرفها من زمان


----------



## osama mas (3 أبريل 2009)

يوجد برنامج لتحويل pdf الى dwg وبرنامج لتحويل dwf الى dwg


----------



## osama mas (3 أبريل 2009)

وقمت بتحويل العديد من المخططات


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا ابو حميد مش موضوع ديل اب و لا اننا مش بنقدر ظروف الناس يا غالى
> لان سوسو اصلا بيحط حاجات اكبر من دى على الاب لود و بيدونلود حاجات اكبر و هو الىل كان طالب الحاجه و مستعجل فمستغرب هو راح فين و بما ان الاخ سوسو عضو مرح خفيف الدم فبنكشه زى ما نكشتك امبارح يا استازى عشان يخش يعبرنا


 
بارك الله فيك البضاعة 100 100 ايدك بس على شوية دولارات علشان نشترى البرنامج


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

osama mas قال:


> وقمت بتحويل العديد من المخططات


 

لو ممكن يا مهندس تتكرم علينا و تحملنا البرنامج بتاع تحويل pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

osama mas قال:


> كل الاوامر بعلرفها من زمان


 
طب علمنا مما علمك الله يا و قولنا ايه الغريب فى الاوتوكاد


----------



## sosodeep (3 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا ابو حميد مش موضوع ديل اب و لا اننا مش بنقدر ظروف الناس يا غالى
> لان سوسو اصلا بيحط حاجات اكبر من دى على الاب لود و بيدونلود حاجات اكبر و هو الىل كان طالب الحاجه و مستعجل فمستغرب هو راح فين و بما ان الاخ سوسو عضو مرح خفيف الدم فبنكشه زى ما نكشتك امبارح يا استازى عشان يخش يعبرنا


 
يا سيدي أنا الغلطان بس والله كنت ناسي اني سألت هاد السؤال :57:
عالعموم انته عارف اني بحبك والله و شكرا عالمجاملة :56:

على فكرة مشان أكون واضح أنا قبل مأحط السؤال كنت عارف إنو في برامج بس كله بمصارى :83:
والمشكلة التانية إنو هالبرامج بتحول إلى أوتوكاد بس كلة رسم يعني حتى الكتابة بتكون رسمه

بس قلت انشالله نلاقي مع حدا كراك او سيريال وماشالله عنك ضلت الشغله ببالك ودورت عليها

بقى أنا أسف :80: مرة تانية إني ما رديت بعد أول رد إلك لأنو كان لازم أوضح بعد ردك


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2009)

يا عم اسف ايه بس 
هو احنا هنا عشان حد يتنطط على حد و لا يتاسف لحد
انا بس قلت انكشك عشان تشوف الموضوع و اجيبه فى اول صفحه عشان كان راح بئر النسيان فى تانى صفحه
و بالعكس انت بجد تتحب اساسا


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2009)

الاخ اسامه
ربنا يزيدك من علمه بس علمنا مما علمك الله و لو مفيهاش تعب حط لنا البرامج اللى بتقول عليها او حتى قول لنا اساميها


----------



## sosodeep (4 أبريل 2009)

*ملخص عن موضوع الأوامر العجيبة للأوتوكاد*

مشان يلي حابب يحتفظ بنسخة عن الموضوع ::6:

جمعت الأوامر بملف واحد ملخص

وزي العادة من المرفقات:5:

زااااااااانيتي بدي ردك بعد متشوف الملف


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أبريل 2009)

اهو ده الشغل و الاخراج
بجد فى منتهى الجمال

ياريت نعمم الفكرة ده على باقى الموضيع و يقوم واحد مننا كل مرة بعمل الملخص ده من الموضوع


----------



## sosodeep (4 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اهو ده الشغل و الاخراج
> بجد فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ياريت نعمم الفكرة ده على باقى الموضيع و يقوم واحد مننا كل مرة بعمل الملخص ده من الموضوع


 
العفو

بس والله الخسارة إنو ماحدا عم يزيد عالموضوع وهو موضوع قيم جدا

إحنا لازم نشوف الهنود يلي مع زنيتي ونتعلم منهم من غير واسطة زنيتي ههههه


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## zanitty (4 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> مشان يلي حابب يحتفظ بنسخة عن الموضوع ::6:
> 
> جمعت الأوامر بملف واحد ملخص
> 
> ...


طبعا فى منتهى الروعه انا كنت هفطس من الضحك و انا بقرا المقدمه يخرب عقلك
و كمان ضحكت اوى فى الحته بتاعه زيكو و الالعاب
الفايل بس فيه عربى مكتوب من الشمال لليمين عاوز شويه تظبيط
تسلم ايدك بجد



mohamed mech قال:


> اهو ده الشغل و الاخراج
> بجد فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ياريت نعمم الفكرة ده على باقى الموضيع و يقوم واحد مننا كل مرة بعمل الملخص ده من الموضوع


 


sosodeep قال:


> العفو
> فعلا يا ريت الموضوع يتعمم عشان لما الموضوع بيكتر و يقدم بيتوه على اى حد داخل جديد
> 
> بس والله الخسارة إنو ماحدا عم يزيد عالموضوع وهو موضوع قيم جدا
> ...


الهنود موجودين صديق بس انت تزمر
كى هال هى صديق





م\محمدسلطان قال:


> *جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


و اياكم يا محمد و اسال الله ان تكون استفدت من الموضوع

* فين بقى الاخ اسامه اللى مستتفه شغلنا 
عموما احب اقول له ان الموضوع لما اتعمل متعملش للعباقره ده اتعمل للغلابه امثالنا
و لو انى حاسس ان اسامه ده اشتغاله واحد عمل لوجين و داخل ينكشنا


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طبعا فى منتهى الروعه انا كنت هفطس من الضحك و انا بقرا المقدمه يخرب عقلك
> و كمان ضحكت اوى فى الحته بتاعه زيكو و الالعاب
> الفايل بس فيه عربى مكتوب من الشمال لليمين عاوز شويه تظبيط
> تسلم ايدك بجد
> ...



احبك يا جامد يا فاهم و ساكت عديها بقه


----------



## zanitty (5 أبريل 2009)

هل تستخدم خواص التصدير والإستيراد للطبقات من Layer State manager ?​ 
مثال لتوضيح فائدتها : لديك مشروع برج سكني مكون من لوح "معماري ـ أساسات ـ تفاصيل ـ أسقف ـ محاور وأعمدة ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." المشروع تم إنهاؤه وطــُبع ولكن رزقت شركتك بمشروع مشابه هل ستحتاج لإنشاء ملفات جديدة و Layers جديدة و Dimension Style جديدة مع تعديلها وتهذيبها ...لا !! سنستفيد من المشروع السابق بدون تعب ! كيف ؟ ستعرف >>> !!​ 
لو أردت أن أشرح هذه الخواص وأخرى مفيدة بالفيديو شقم بالتصويت لنرى مدى الحاجة لذلك​
[/quote]
فين يا نجم الليله دى


----------



## sosodeep (5 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هل تستخدم خواص التصدير والإستيراد للطبقات من Layer State manager ?​
> 
> 
> مثال لتوضيح فائدتها : لديك مشروع برج سكني مكون من لوح "معماري ـ أساسات ـ تفاصيل ـ أسقف ـ محاور وأعمدة ـ كهرباء ـ صحية ـ ...." المشروع تم إنهاؤه وطــُبع ولكن رزقت شركتك بمشروع مشابه هل ستحتاج لإنشاء ملفات جديدة و Layers جديدة و Dimension Style جديدة مع تعديلها وتهذيبها ...لا !! سنستفيد من المشروع السابق بدون تعب ! كيف ؟ ستعرف >>> !!​
> ...


فين يا نجم الليله دى[/quote]

والله يا ريت

وكمان بدنا شرح الإكس ريف لأنو كل يوم بيعدلوا المعماري وبيستهبلوا بالشغل ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا على الإهتمام باستمرارية الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (5 أبريل 2009)

الاكس رف يا سوسو مفيهوش شرح
اكتب xr و فى الشاشه الىل هتطلع لك ادرج ملف المعمارى 
و كل ما يحصل فيه اى تعديل اعمل كوبى و بايست فى نفس مكانه عشان ينزل لك الجديد او لو انت شغال على ملف من على الشبكه مش محتاج تعمل كده
بس لو هتسلم الشغل لناس يبقى يا اما تحط لهم ملف الاكس رف مع ملفك اللى هتسلمه فى تفس الفولدر
يا اما فى شاشه ال الكس رف تدوس على رسمه الاكس رف (بعد ما تخلص خالص) و تدوس على المعمارى كليلك يمين و تختار bind هيحول لك ملف الاكس رف لبلوك فى رسمتك و ساعتها تبقى مش محتاج تسلم الشغل مع الاكس رف


----------



## sosodeep (5 أبريل 2009)

إنشاء الله اليوم بجربها و بكرا بردلك خبر


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم حبايبنا

انا مش هتكلم كتيير علشان المرفقات جايبه من الاخر فى طرق استخدام امر الاتربيوت

Command: ATT

فقط دبل كليك على التكست و هتشوف موصفات الفان كويل او الدكت او ...........

يمكنك نسخها و تعديل المدخلات على كيفت 

او تفجيرها ( و حاسب لتتعور ) و تعديلها على مزاجك

او تمسحها و تنسى الموضوع بلا دوشه
​


----------



## zanitty (5 أبريل 2009)

لسه مجربتش اللى انت عامله بس حاسس انه حاجه خلاصه


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أبريل 2009)

مين يعرف يعمل الهمزة فى الاتوكاد و هو بيكتب التكست بالعربى مين مين ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

shift + h يا محمد عاديه جدا كانك بتكتب ورد
انا شكيت فى نفسى و لسه مجربها حالا


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> shift + h يا محمد عاديه جدا كانك بتكتب ورد
> انا شكيت فى نفسى و لسه مجربها حالا



الهمزة ء مش الالف ا

اعملها فى ملف اتوكاد و ابعتها


----------



## sosodeep (6 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> الهمزة ء مش الالف ا
> 
> اعملها فى ملف اتوكاد و ابعتها


 

هل قصدك ء أ ؤ ئ إ :

لو كان جوابك نعم ":20:" راجع المرفقات
و لو كان لا ":82:" لا تراجع المرفقات


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> هل قصدك ء أ ؤ ئ إ :
> 
> لو كان جوابك نعم ":20:" راجع المرفقات
> و لو كان لا ":82:" لا تراجع المرفقات


 
اعتقد انك كتبتهم على الورد word و نقلتهم على الاوتوكاد

انا عاوزهم على الى تكست عربى من بتوع الاوتوكاد

التكست فى المرفقات


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

عملت الهمزه كمان عادى بس مش بالفونت بتاعك
عشان انا فى البيت و انت فاهم مش هداون لود حاجه
لو مش لازم الفونت بتاعك ممكن ابعت لك الفونت اللى انا عملت بيه كده
الهزه اللى هى بتاعه براءه


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> عملت الهمزه كمان عادى بس مش بالفونت بتاعك
> عشان انا فى البيت و انت فاهم مش هداون لود حاجه
> لو مش لازم الفونت بتاعك ممكن ابعت لك الفونت اللى انا عملت بيه كده
> الهزه اللى هى بتاعه براءه


 
يبقى جزاك الله خيراً لو قدرت تبعت لى الفونت فى ملف اوتوكاد و مكتوب فيه الهمزة و لو ممكن كمان تبعتلى ملف الفونت نفسه تبقى حلت لى المشكله


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2009)

خد يا نجم و غالبا انا جايبهم من المنتدى بس مش فاكر منين
و الفونت اللى انا جربته اسمه 1-arab1a​


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خد يا نجم و غالبا انا جايبهم من المنتدى بس مش فاكر منين
> و الفونت اللى انا جربته اسمه 1-arab1a​



جزاك الله خيرا هكتب بيه و ان شاء الله هيكون هو ده المطلوب يا مخ


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2009)

اى خدمه يا عضلات يا حبيبى


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اى خدمه يا عضلات يا حبيبى



يا باشا ايه الفونتات الجميلة ده دنا حسيت انى انا جايلكم من القرن التسعتاشر
كان عندك حق و انتا بتستغرب من السؤال امبارح


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2009)

نحن دائما فى خدمتكم
و ديليفرى كمان
اشكر بقى اللى عامل الفونتات اصلا


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا دعائم المنتدى


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لسه مجربتش اللى انت عامله بس حاسس انه حاجه خلاصه



الظاهر الحاجه طلعت مش ولا بود و لا ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2009)

طب تصدق انى لسه مفتحتهاش 
الزهايمر بقى
النهارده تقرير باذن الله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (7 أبريل 2009)

http://www.cadforum.cz/cadforum_en/tips.asp?


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

حلو يا زيكو الموقع ده
حلو حلو يعنى
دايما صاحب كل جديد يا وحش


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

الحق يا زيكو ده بيقول لك داون لود ليميت 
يا فرحه ما تمت


----------



## engineer.rasha (11 أبريل 2009)

انتو بجد مش ممكن ههههههه انا مبطلتش ضحك عليكو جامدين موت والموضوع م الاخر يعني....اصلا كان شاديدني موووت براوة عليكو يا معلميين:20::20::20::79::79:


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب تصدق انى لسه مفتحتهاش
> الزهايمر بقى
> النهارده تقرير باذن الله


 على فكره تمت التجربه و الليله اشطه يا قمر


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

engineer.rasha قال:


> انتو بجد مش ممكن ههههههه انا مبطلتش ضحك عليكو جامدين موت والموضوع م الاخر يعني....اصلا كان شاديدني موووت براوة عليكو يا معلميين:20::20::20::79::79:


شرفتى موضوعنا يا مهندسه رشا و يا ريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا باستمرار باى معلومه حتى لو انتى فاكره انها صغيره ممكن تكون بالنسبه لحد تانى هى معلومه كبيره جدا
شرفتينا مره again


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

اعظم lisp حصر خطوط يا بشريه
طبعا كلنا عرفنا يعنى ايه ليسب
خش ابلود الليسب و بعدين اخبطه واحده tot
هيقول لك اختار الاوبجيكت
اختار كل الخطوط اللى عاوز تحصر اطوالها (و طبعا لو فى لاير واحده نظهر اللاير دى بس و نخفى الباقى و نسلكت فى اقل من قمتو ثانيه)
و نروح عاملين انتر جميل
هيطلعلنا اجمالى الاطوال
و طبعا الموضوع منقول
خش ع المرفقات


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اعظم lisp حصر خطوط يا بشريه
> طبعا كلنا عرفنا يعنى ايه ليسب
> خش ابلود الليسب و بعدين اخبطه واحده tot
> هيقول لك اختار الاوبجيكت
> ...



احلى أمر من احلى قمر لتوفير احلى وقت و عمل احلى شغل و حصر احلى كميات

زانيتى انتا خليت حصر الكميات متعة 

انا بقه نفسى اخلص المشروع اللى معايا علشان ابداء فى عمل الحصر بأعجب أمر

ايه ده سحر و لا خيال بجد شعشع فى النفوخ

ما شاء الله :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

اصلا انا كنت بكره اخلص مشروع عشان الحصر ده 
بعد ال ssx و الاخ اللسب ده قعلا عندك حق بقت فتره رفاهيه و الواحد يخلص حصر فى نص ساعه و يببلطج على حسها 4 5 ايام فى الشغل قال ايه بيحصر


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

الامر اللى هقوله ممكن تكونوا عارفينه بس ساعات بيضايق لو منعرفوش و نبقى عاوزين حل و مش عارفين 
لو عاوز تعمل ميرور لحاجه فيها تكست و مش عاوز التكست يتقلب
تعمل mirrtext و تتاكد ان القيمه 0 مش 1
لو عاوز التكست تتقلب كمان مع الميرور خلى القيمه 1


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

طيب مش ساعات لما بنيجى نعمل زوم على حاجه معينه بيطلع لنا تحذير بتاع about to regen و يقول لك كده زى البارد عاوز يس و اللا نو و هو عارف اننا هنقول يس 
تخلص من الليله دى بانك تكتب الامر regenauto و تخلى القيمه on اما لو عااوزه يفضل يرخم عليك كل ما تزوم انت حر خلى القيمه off
محمد انا حاسس ان محدش فى المنتدى بيشتغل اوتوكاد غير انا و انت و سوسو طرب


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اصلا انا كنت بكره اخلص مشروع عشان الحصر ده
> بعد ال ssx و الاخ اللسب ده قعلا عندك حق بقت فتره رفاهيه و الواحد يخلص حصر فى نص ساعه و يببلطج على حسها 4 5 ايام فى الشغل قال ايه بيحصر



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طيب مش ساعات لما بنيجى نعمل زوم على حاجه معينه بيطلع لنا تحذير بتاع about to regen و يقول لك كده زى البارد عاوز يس و اللا نو و هو عارف اننا هنقول يس





zanitty قال:


> تخلص من الليله دى بانك تكتب الامر regenauto و تخلى القيمه on اما لو عااوزه يفضل يرخم عليك كل ما تزوم انت حر خلى القيمه off
> محمد انا حاسس ان محدش فى المنتدى بيشتغل اوتوكاد غير انا و انت و سوسو طرب



دع البتاع ده بيعملى زى النموسة كل شويه يطلعى و اندم إنى عملت زوم

ربنا يبارك لك يا نجم :79: عملتها on :12: :79:


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خد الملف اللى فى اللنك ده http://ifile.it/erinocx
> و دى نسخه من الكوماند لاين
> Command: Z
> ZOOM
> ...


فاكر ده يا محمد 
عرفت لك ازاى تظبط السكايل بالمللى
شوف الرقم اللى لو ضربته فى السكايل اللى هتطبع بيه يديللك الناتج 1000
يعنى لو سكايل 1:50
يبقى الرقم 20
يبقى الكلام على 20XP
خش ع الموضوع ده اخونا فى الله المبدع عمرو بيقول كلام عبقرى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38831.html
و انا اقتبست الحته دى منه


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> فاكر ده يا محمد
> عرفت لك ازاى تظبط السكايل بالمللى
> شوف الرقم اللى لو ضربته فى السكايل اللى هتطبع بيه يديللك الناتج 1000
> يعنى لو سكايل 1:50
> ...



حلوتك يا نجم
ممكن تصوت معايا للموضوع ده و موضوع مراجع المستشفيات و سافيد


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

صوتت يا باشا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بس مش للموضوع ده للاتنين التانين


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> صوتت يا باشا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بس مش للموضوع ده للاتنين التانين



انتا صوت و النجوم اتحطت علطول :79: :77::77:


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

عقبال بقى ما يعلقوا لنا نسر جنب النجوم دول


----------



## engineer.rasha (12 أبريل 2009)

بصو بقي انا جيبالكو امر جديد عرفتو بعد ماطلع عيني في شغل التخطيط والبوكات بتاعتو 
هوهيفيداللناس اللي بترسم الخط و بتشك فيه تقوم رسماه تاني وشوية كدة وترسم فوقية تالت :81::81: وساعت الطباعة يبان المستخبي اول ماتخلصو الرسم اكتبو عالكيبورد overkill كلها لان ملهاش اختصار هيشيلك الخطوط اللي فوق بعضها 
يلا بقي يارب ينفعكو سلااام


----------



## sosodeep (12 أبريل 2009)

engineer.rasha قال:


> بصو بقي انا جيبالكو امر جديد عرفتو بعد ماطلع عيني في شغل التخطيط والبوكات بتاعتو
> هوهيفيداللناس اللي بترسم الخط و بتشك فيه تقوم رسماه تاني وشوية كدة وترسم فوقية تالت :81::81: وساعت الطباعة يبان المستخبي اول ماتخلصو الرسم اكتبو عالكيبورد overkill كلها لان ملهاش اختصار هيشيلك الخطوط اللي فوق بعضها
> يلا بقي يارب ينفعكو سلااام


 
:77: والله أمر حلو يعني شغل حرفنة


----------



## sosodeep (12 أبريل 2009)

وأنا كمان تعلمت أمر جديد :

هو متل undo ولكن بيشتغل بطريقة تانية

الأمر هو : OOPS

منستفيد من هاد الأمر إنك لو حابب تعدل شغلة وحدة مرسومة مع مجموعة من الشغلات تروح ماسح الشغلات التانية "ولكن يجب مسحهم مرة واحدة وليس على دفعات" و تعدّل على الرسم بعدين تكتب oops يقوم الاوتوكاد مرجع آخر شغلة قمت بمسحها


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

engineer.rasha قال:


> بصو بقي انا جيبالكو امر جديد عرفتو بعد ماطلع عيني في شغل التخطيط والبوكات بتاعتو
> هوهيفيداللناس اللي بترسم الخط و بتشك فيه تقوم رسماه تاني وشوية كدة وترسم فوقية تالت :81::81: وساعت الطباعة يبان المستخبي اول ماتخلصو الرسم اكتبو عالكيبورد overkill كلها لان ملهاش اختصار هيشيلك الخطوط اللي فوق بعضها
> يلا بقي يارب ينفعكو سلااام


امر جامد اوى يا رشا واضح انك داخله بتقلك
هو ده الشغل و اللا بلاش
استمرى بقى معانا



sosodeep قال:


> وأنا كمان تعلمت أمر جديد :
> 
> هو متل undo ولكن بيشتغل بطريقة تانية
> 
> ...


ابو السوس
اكتب عربى الله يخليك عشان مفهمتش الكام جمله المقدمه اللى انت كتبتهم


----------



## sosodeep (12 أبريل 2009)

عيوني يا معلم زنيتي :

الامر oops
وهو شبيه بالامر undo 
"Ctrl+Z"
ولكن حسب ما فهمت أنه يستعمل لإسترداد آخر شيء تم حذفه

أي أنك تقوم بحذف مجموعة من الاشكال مرة واحدة و من ثم تقوم بتعديل ما تريد ثم تقوم تكتب oops فيعود ماحذفته ليظهر مرة أخرى و تبقى التعديلات التي قمت بها في الرسم موجودة


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

تصدق يا واد يا ابو السوس يا جميل انت طلع كلامك صح
بس حلو امر oops ده تحس اننا ع الشات
بكره و بعده نلاقى امر asl please و هاى ممكن نتعرف


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

*مين الشاطر*

مين الشاطر اللى هيفجر لى البلوك ده :81:  :11:


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

معلمى 
لو و انت بتعمل البلوك معملتش allow exploding يبقى مش هينفع
على حد علمى يعنى


----------



## الاعصم (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> معلمى
> لو و انت بتعمل البلوك معملتش allow exploding يبقى مش هينفع
> على حد علمى يعنى


 
معرفش الكلام ده انا عاوز البلوك يتبعت لى متفجر :78::73:


----------



## sosodeep (13 أبريل 2009)

كتاب أسرار الأوتوكاد : في شوية شغلات غريبة منها "OOPS"
الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/89372051/834a7ef5/autocad_secrets_every_user_should_know.html?s=1


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> معرفش الكلام ده انا عاوز البلوك يتبعت لى متفجر :78::73:


نفجره لك يا باشا
تحب حزام ناسف و اللا سياره مفخخه



sosodeep قال:


> كتاب أسرار الأوتوكاد : في شوية شغلات غريبة منها "oops"
> الرابط :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/89372051/834a7ef5/autocad_secrets_every_user_should_know.html?s=1


اهو كده الكلام مش تقول لى asl


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> كتاب أسرار الأوتوكاد : في شوية شغلات غريبة منها "oops"
> الرابط :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/89372051/834a7ef5/autocad_secrets_every_user_should_know.html?s=1



عنجد هالكتاب مرة خطير و انتا راح بتوقف حال حجين الكورسات

يلا يا شباب كل اللى يحصل امر كويس فى الكتاب ييجى يفهمنا اياه 

يلا الفزعة يا شباب


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

امر sp
و لا له عجيب و لا حاجه
لما تكتب تكست بالانجليزى و تحب تتاكد من الاسبيلنج تقوم قال قيه تدوس sp
لو صح هيقولك كومبليت
و لو فى خطى او اقترحات هيفتح لك نافذة تدوس على استارت و تنقى

طب منا عارف هههههههه


----------



## sosodeep (13 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> امر sp
> و لا له عجيب و لا حاجه
> لما تكتب تكست بالانجليزى و تحب تتاكد من الاسبيلنج تقوم قال قيه تدوس sp
> لو صح هيقولك كومبليت
> ...


 

كلام جميل بس بأوتوكاد 2009 صار الموضوع متل الأوفيس بيحط خط أحمر تحت الكلمة الغلط و بكبسة يمين يقلك الخيارات

يعني راحت عليك يا حلو :61:


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> كلام جميل بس بأوتوكاد 2009 صار الموضوع متل الأوفيس بيحط خط أحمر تحت الكلمة الغلط و بكبسة يمين يقلك الخيارات
> 
> يعني راحت عليك يا حلو :61:



طب منا عارف انها راحت على sp ههههههههههههه :68:


----------



## sosodeep (13 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> طب منا عارف انها راحت على sp ههههههههههههه :68:


 
معناها زي مإنت قلت إحنى نشوف الكتاب ويلي فهم شي يحطه


----------



## sosodeep (13 أبريل 2009)

أمر جديد :
لو عندك جداول و رسمات و إطارات أو أي رسمة بالـ layout

تكتب الأمر : chspace​ 
وتختار الرسمة من اللاي أوت وحتلقيها إنتقلت للموديل بلوك و بنفس السكيل

وهيك بتكون وفرت عحالك النسخ و اللصق و تعديل السكيل


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

عسل يا واد يا سوسو
براوا عليك


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

الامر الرائع qselect
لمزيد من التفاصيل برجاء مراجعه ص 24 من كتاب سوسو فى المشاركه رقم 177
و باختصار لو عندك مثلا رسمه و عاوز تختار كل الدواير اللى فيها حتى لو مكانوش فى لاير واحد ولا بنفس اللون و لا بنفس القطر......... بقول لكوا ايه .. ما تيجى نشوف
جربوا الامر و هو واضح جدا و مفيد جدا على فكره و تقريبا مش محتاج شرح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

خد عندك الكلام الهايل ده--- برامج كتيره جدا للاوتوكاد وبلوكات
بصراحه خ كبير جدا وكسلت ابص عليه
http://autocadmepblog.ebimsolutions.com/


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الامر الرائع qselect
> لمزيد من التفاصيل برجاء مراجعه ص 24 من كتاب سوسو فى المشاركه رقم 177
> و باختصار لو عندك مثلا رسمه و عاوز تختار كل الدواير اللى فيها حتى لو مكانوش فى لاير واحد ولا بنفس اللون و لا بنفس القطر......... بقول لكوا ايه .. ما تيجى نشوف
> جربوا الامر و هو واضح جدا و مفيد جدا على فكره و تقريبا مش محتاج شرح



يبن الايه ده الامر ده هيوفر وقت و غلاسة السليكت بشكل فظيع

و قال ايه بنعد نعمل زوم و سليكت و نروح حته تانية و نعمل زوم و سلكيت و ..... و ... و ..

ليا مثل بيقول " بربع جنيه مخ احسن من بجنيه عضلات "


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا ابو الريك
كلامك ده مظبوط يا امحمد عشان كده انا قلت عليه الامر الرائع كويك سيلكت
تسلم يا سوسو ع الهديه


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الامر الرائع qselect
> لمزيد من التفاصيل برجاء مراجعه ص 24 من كتاب سوسو فى المشاركه رقم 177
> و باختصار لو عندك مثلا رسمه و عاوز تختار كل الدواير اللى فيها حتى لو مكانوش فى لاير واحد ولا بنفس اللون و لا بنفس القطر......... بقول لكوا ايه .. ما تيجى نشوف
> جربوا الامر و هو واضح جدا و مفيد جدا على فكره و تقريبا مش محتاج شرح


 

الله يخليك و يرفع مقدارك

أنا ألفته بس ضحك علي و سرقة مني واحد إسمه : دون أبّوتّ : الله يسامحه بقى


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

طب عاوزين حد تانى يضحك عليك طالما انت لما بينضحك عليك بيطلع المستوى بالشكل ده
يا رب انشتاين يضحك عليك يا اخى


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> مين الشاطر اللى هيفجر لى البلوك ده :81:  :11:


 
أنا ماعملت تفجير ولكن لفيت عالموضوع بكم حركة ؟؟ :5:


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> أنا ماعملت تفجير ولكن لفيت عالموضوع بكم حركة ؟؟ :5:



برافو عليك :15:

قلى ازاى بقه يا واد يا شاطر انتا

عملت ايه

:28::12:


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

انا اقول لك تلاقيه عمل ايه
ارسم خطوط فوق الشكل و بعدين امسح البلوك و اعمل برج


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا اقول لك تلاقيه عمل ايه
> ارسم خطوط فوق الشكل و بعدين امسح البلوك و اعمل برج



هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة


----------



## muhannadsd (14 أبريل 2009)

اعمله edit block in place وبعدين copy وثم اغلق الـ block editor وبعدين paste


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> اعمله edit block in place وبعدين copy وثم اغلق الـ block editor وبعدين paste


 
إنت يلي كشفتني :75:

بس أنا عملته بلوك مرة تانية وبعدين ألاين عشان يصير بنفس الوضعية تبع البلوك الأصلي


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> اعمله edit block in place وبعدين copy وثم اغلق الـ block editor وبعدين paste



وده حل تانى كويس

بس البلوك لسه موجود و متقليش امسحه


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> إنت يلي كشفتني :75:
> 
> بس أنا عملته بلوك مرة تانية وبعدين ألاين عشان يصير بنفس الوضعية تبع البلوك الأصلي



برافو عليك ليك مستقبل كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير فى .....


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

اقول لكم تعملو ايه و امرى لله علشان تبطلو التفكير الاجرامى ده

تفتح البلوك *block editor و تروح لقائمة الخواص PROPERTIES و فى اسفلها ستجد ALLOW EXPLODING مكتوب امامه NO اعملها YES

و اقرب واحد وصل لهذا الحل هو زانيتى
بس هو قال اننا لازم نعمل كده فى البداية و احنا بنعمل البلوك

*


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

و بعدين لما انت يا مهند اس دى بتعرف اوتوكاد
متخش تونسنا فى غربتنا هنا ده احنا مفيش غيرنا احنا ال 3 بس و ساعات بيجى لنا ضيوف كده كل فين و فين زى زيكو و المهندسه رشا الللى اختفت و الشبح الغامض الشاب اسامه
خليك معانا يا راجل هنا


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

بقول لكوا ايه يا رجاله
الاوتوكاد 2010 طلع وهم 
انا لسه اصلا مخضوض منه و بحاول اتعود عليه 
اصلى كمان اصلا مشتغلتش على 2009 و لا حتى شفت شكله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

بقولوكو ايه-------------لمو الكلام ده في ورقه وورد وظبطوه الواحد عاوز يتسلى عليه في وقت الفراغ او السهر


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بقولوكو ايه-------------لمو الكلام ده في ورقه وورد وظبطوه الواحد عاوز يتسلى عليه في وقت الفراغ او السهر


 
يلا يا سوسو اعملنا الطبعة الثانية من الموضوع 

هنتعبك معلش بس احنا بقينا محتاجنها فعلا الاوامر كترت

و الباشا زيكو امر و احنا لازم ننفذ

خلينا ناكل عيش فى المنتدى


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> مشان يلي حابب يحتفظ بنسخة عن الموضوع ::6:
> 
> جمعت الأوامر بملف واحد ملخص
> 
> ...


 

يلا يا سوسو اعمل update


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

و ده ملف الاستاندارد بتاع الاوتوتوكاد شامل كل ما هو ستاندرد من اسماء اللايرز و سماكه خطوطها و الوانها و البلوت ستايل بتعاها و العديييييييييييييييييييد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120509.html
هو موضوع قديم بس حبيت اربطه بالموضوع ده


----------



## muhannadsd (15 أبريل 2009)

يوجد تعليمة مفيدة جدا وخاصة اذا كنت بتشغل على الـ layout وهي MVSETUP بتأمن لك خيارات كتير مثلا اذا كان عندك مسقط وبدك تدوره على الـ layout بزاوية معينة فيم تختار الأمر ALIGN وفيه خيارات اخرى


----------



## almasrawy (15 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خد عندك امر script
> طب بيعمل ايه الامر ده
> شوف اقول لك بيعمل ايه
> انت مثلا بتبتدى فايل جديد
> ...


سلامو عليكم
أحب اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات الجميله دى كلها 
واحب استفسر ايضا من zanitty اذاى اقدر اعمل ملف سكريبت انت شرحت استخدامه بس مشرحتش طريقه عمله
ارجو منك ان تشرح طريقه عمل هذا الاسكربت
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

almasrawy قال:


> سلامو عليكم
> أحب اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات الجميله دى كلها
> واحب استفسر ايضا من zanitty اذاى اقدر اعمل ملف سكريبت انت شرحت استخدامه بس مشرحتش طريقه عمله
> ارجو منك ان تشرح طريقه عمل هذا الاسكربت
> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


شوف عشان منعقدش الدنيا اعمل زى ما انا عملت لما اخدت الملف من واحد قبل كده 
افتح الملف بواسطه النوت باد notepad و شيل اللايرات بتاعتى و حط لايراتك انت و الوانك انت و اللاين تايب بتاعك انت بس خلى بالك من المسافات ما بين كل امر و التانى لازم تبقى زى ما فى الملف الاصلى (يستحسن تعلم على التكست اللى هتغيره عشان تكتب عليه بنفس الاستايل و خلى بالك مفيش حاجه اسمها مسافات فى اسماء اللايرات و لو عاوز تعمل سطر جديد خد سطر كامل نسخ و الزقه فى شطر جديد و اكتب فوقيه
انا عملت الملفات اللى انا حاططها دى بنفس الطريقه اما الفايل من الاساس بيتعمل ازاى فعلم ذلك عند ربى 
يا ريت يا مصراوى يا نجم اسكندريه تخش بقى تشارك معانا فى الموضوع ده باستمرار طالما انت ممتاز فى الاوتوكاد عشان نستفيد منك احنا كمان
بالتوفيق يا باشا


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> يوجد تعليمة مفيدة جدا وخاصة اذا كنت بتشغل على الـ layout وهي mvsetup بتأمن لك خيارات كتير مثلا اذا كان عندك مسقط وبدك تدوره على الـ layout بزاوية معينة فيم تختار الأمر align وفيه خيارات اخرى


اهو كده الكلام يا اخى
عاوزين حد يشتغل معانا عشان انا و محمد و سوسو قربنا نفيص
الامر جامد يا نجم الف شكر


----------



## almasrawy (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا زانيتى على الشرح وعبقى معاكم هنا واشارك بكل ما هو جديد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

فين الملخصات
:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

زيكو متزعقش
البرشامه مسؤليه سوسو زى ما انت شفت 
و سوسو اصلا مختفى النهارده كله تلاقيه اتمسك و هو بيبرشمها
لو سوسو مظهرش فى خلال 3 شهور انا هلم لك الليله يا عم 
و على فكره تقتدر تاخد البرشامه الاولانيه اللى كان عاملها سوسو فيها كم كبير من المنهج


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

:78:​ 

:83::83::83:


:73: soso


----------



## fouwad (15 أبريل 2009)

مع كل اعتذراتي لكن لم افهم شيء من هذا العلم
اعيدو لي مع الشرح الاكر بساطة
مع العلم اني متربص فقط


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

fouwad قال:


> مع كل اعتذراتي لكن لم افهم شيء من هذا العلم
> اعيدو لي مع الشرح الاكر بساطة
> مع العلم اني متربص فقط


فؤاد انا مش فاهم حاجه 
انهو علم اللى انت مش فاهمه (الاوتوكاد نفسه قصدك و اللا الاوامر اللى احنا كاتبينها)
و متربص دى يعنى ايه ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى كل من يريد تزويد مهارته الاساسية فى الاتوكاد اقدم له هذا الرابط لموضوع 

دروس فى الاتوكاد للاخ ابو مخلص 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91591.html 

و لو الملف اداك error غير اسمه بالانجليزى


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

*3048*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الاعزاء
تحيه طيبة و بعد​ 
الى كل مهندسين التصميم الذين يستخدمون برنامج الهاب او غيره​ 
و يعانون من مشكلة تحويل الاطوال و المساحات من الاتوكاد ثم ادخالها الى الهاب
أقول لهم لا داعى لاستخدام الالة الحاسبة
و لا داعى لتحويل الطول من متر الى قدم
و لا داعى لتحويل المساحة ايضا
و لا داعى لضرب طول الجدار فى ارتفاعه للحصول على مساحة الجدار بالمتر ثم تحويلها
و لا داعى لاهدار المزيد من الوقت :32:​ 
فقط كل ما تحتاجه هو امر واحد فى الاتوكاد
هذا الامر هو sc
مالى اراكم مندهشين :81:
نعم كبسة زر واحدة على امر sc تجعلك تستغنى عن كل ماسبق​ 
الموضوع ببساطة هو اننا بنقوم بقياس الطول و ضربه فى 3.27 لتحويلة الى قدم
و قياس المساحة و ضربها فى 10.74 و ذلك لكل فراغ و غرفة موجودة عندنا
لا لسنا فى حاجة الى كل هذا ​ 
فقط ما عليك الا ان تاخذ نسخة من المعمارى و تسميها for hap only
و تفتح كل اللير
و تعمل نسخة من المعمارى الى جانب الرسمة الاصلية 
و تعمل سليكت لاحد الرسمات
و تعمل الامر sc :3:
و تدخل المعامل ده 1/3048 واحد على 3048
و تعمل enter ​ 
ملحوظة : هذا المعامل خاص بالتحويل للمخططات المرسومة بالمم يعنى المتر يظهر 1000 و هو الغالب عندنا
اما لو المخطط مرسوم بالسم فالمعامل هو 1/ 304.8
و لو بالمتر يبقى 1/ 3.048 ​ 
و الان يا اخوانى اصبح اى طول هتقيسة فى الرسمة اللى عملنا لها اسكيل :3: بالقدم 
و اى مساحة بالقدم المربع
و نظرا لاننا غالبا بيكون ارتفاع المبنى فى حدود 10 قدم فإن اى مساحة جدار ستكون هى طوله مضروب فى 10 
يعنى هتزود صفر واحد للطول اللى هيظهر عندك فى الاتوكاد للجدار لتحصل على المساحة​ 
يعنى اللى هيطلع من الاتوكاد هو اللى هندخله للهاب !!!​ 
والان هل انت فعلاً استطعت التخلص من اعباء التحويل من المتر الى القدم ؟
الان هل تم سد الفجوة الموجودة بين الاتوكاد و الهاب ؟
هذا ما انتظر سماعه منك​ 
:28::28::28:

و فى الحقيقة ان الفضل لله ثم للاخ الفاضل المخ بتاعى و حبيبي زانيتى لانه اثار داخلى دوافع لدراسة هذه المشكلة و البحث لها عن حل جذرى
فلله الحمد و المنة .
وما كان من خير فمن الله و مان كان من خطى او تقصير و سهو فمنى و من الشيطان
و بالله التوفيق
و السلام عليكم

اهدى هذا الموضوع للاخ الفاضل زيكو​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم :
معلش يا شباب النت بالبيت تعطل يعني ما في ملخص إلا بعد كم يوم
وأسف عالتأخير


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة لحبيبي الروح بالروح محمد ميكانيك :

أضيف شغلة ممكن أغلبكم بيعرفها و هي إنو بعد متحدد المساحة يلي بدنا نقيسها بـ بولي لاين مغلق طبعا لازم نروح فاتحين التولبار يلي هو INQUIRY و مختارين كبسة : LIST : وهناك نشوف المساحة و المحيط وأي شي نفسك فيه من المعلومات عن الـ OBJECT يلي إحنا مختارينه .

طيب مشان نختصر شوية وقت فإن إختصار list هو : Li

يعني بنختار الأوبجكت وبعدين نديها : Li


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> زيكو متزعقش
> البرشامه مسؤليه سوسو زى ما انت شفت
> و سوسو اصلا مختفى النهارده كله تلاقيه اتمسك و هو بيبرشمها
> لو سوسو مظهرش فى خلال 3 شهور انا هلم لك الليله يا عم
> و على فكره تقتدر تاخد البرشامه الاولانيه اللى كان عاملها سوسو فيها كم كبير من المنهج


 
أنا عارف إني كنت مختفي بس نزلت موضوع جديد : مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــــيف
و من مبارح مافي إلا رد واحد :57::80:
لو الموضوع مش منيح عشان نوقفه :18:

حاكم بعد مشفت موضوع الأشري تشجعت و قلت يلا نعطيها واحد تكييف​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> أنا عارف إني كنت مختفي بس نزلت موضوع جديد : مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــــيف
> و من مبارح مافي إلا رد واحد :57::80:
> لو الموضوع مش منيح عشان نوقفه :18:
> 
> حاكم بعد مشفت موضوع الأشري تشجعت و قلت يلا نعطيها واحد تكييف​



بجد انتا الفاكهة بتاعة الملتقى ده
و موضوع التكييف ايضا اكثر من رائع و لا يقل الجهد المبذول فيه عن موضوع الاشرى الجبار
ربنا يبارك فيك و يزيد من امثال
و اتمنى ان نتعلم جميعا من اسلوبك الرائع فى عرض و اخراج المواضيع
و على راى زانيتى " بحس انك دكتور "
بالتوفيق و احنا معك و الله معنا جميعاً


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> :78:​
> 
> 
> :83::83::83:
> ...


 
آآآآآآخخخخخخخخخ : حتى أنت يا زيكوووووووو


----------



## almasrawy (16 أبريل 2009)

حد فيكم يحب يشتغل على دوس من جوة اوتوكاد

اكتب فى الكوماند بار sh وعيش مع الدوس


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا مصراوى باشا و كمل معانا بقى 
الامر li امر اصلا هايل و ممكن زى ما قال ابو السوس الدكتور بيديلنا شغلات كتير بس لازم نكون عاملين الاوبجكت بولى لاين عشان نطلع مساحته 
طب لو مش بولى لاين نعمل ايه
نقرا الامر اللى جاى فى المشاركه اللى جايه


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

الامر area
اكتبه و امشى بالماوس على الشكل و حدد النقط بكليكه شمال عند كل نقطه من حدود الشكل
و هتلاقيه كتب لك الاريا


----------



## almasrawy (17 أبريل 2009)

فى حد فيكم يا جماعه رسام معمارى ولا انشائى كنت عايز اساله شويه اسئله


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أبريل 2009)

almasrawy قال:


> فى حد فيكم يا جماعه رسام معمارى ولا انشائى كنت عايز اساله شويه اسئله


 
على حد علمى كلنا ميكانيكا
بس ممكن تسئل و لعلك تستفيد


----------



## almasrawy (17 أبريل 2009)

طيب كنت عايز بلانات لاعمال التكييف على اى بلان معمارى يكون موضح عليها المصطلحات الخاصه بالتكييف


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

يعنى انت عاوز حاجه مرسومه ع المساقط عشان تعرف الليله و اللا عاوز الليجند بس


----------



## almasrawy (17 أبريل 2009)

الاتنين حاجه مرسومه على المساقط وفى نفس الوقت عايز اعرف المصطاحات ولو لها رموز خاصه كمان عايز اعرفها يعنى كل شىء عن الليلله


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

على راى اخواننا السعوديين
ابشر طال عمرك (يعنى حاضر من عينيا)
بس تستنانى لحد بكره بعد ازنك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

الـملخـصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات

:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

يا واد اصبر بقى
الراجل بيقول لك الكومبيوتر فى بيته بايظ و لما يتصلح هيظبطك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

طييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب انا هوريكم


----------



## almasrawy (17 أبريل 2009)

طيب استنى لبكرة وربنا يسهل


----------



## sosodeep (17 أبريل 2009)

ملخص الموضوع بعد التحديث صار جاهز بس ورجونا شطارتكم من المرفقات:3: :
:16::16::16:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

SOSO MY HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

واد يا سوسو ظلمتنى فى الملخص 
رقم 26 كان اللى عاملها محمد ميكانيك مش انا و هو اللى طنشك يا عم فى السؤال الاولانى و انا رديت لك ع السؤال التانى لانى اصلا معرفش ارد ع السؤال الولانى لانى اصلا عمرى ما شفت الاوتوكاد 2009 ده شكله ايه زى ما انت اكيد عرفت لاحقا من مشاركه لاحقه
اخص عليك يا حج سوسو


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

مصراوى
مرفق الليجند بتاع الاوتوكاد و فيه كل اغلب الرموز اللى ممكن تحتاجها فى مخططات التكييف و كلها معموله فى لايرات و الوان و جواها كمان الاسيمنت بتاعها 
انا لما ببتدى اى مشروع باخد الليجند دى كوبى و اعملها بايست فى المخطط اللى هشتغله بينزل لى اوتوماتك اللايرات الموجوده فيها و ببتدى اتعامل بالرموز دى لحد ما اخلص
جارى ان شاء الله رفع مخطط تكيف كامل


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

و ادى يا سى دى مشروع تكييف كامل لمصنع ادويه بس شامل الليجند و الجنرال نوتس و اليكويبمنت سكيدول و الريزر دياجرام و الجنرال ديتايلز
بس انا شلت منه طبعا التيتل بلوك عشان اسم المالك و اسم المصمم و خلافه عشان السريه
و ربنا يستر و محدش من اى ناس يخصهم الموضوع يشوفه عشان منروحش ورا الشمس 
على فكره يا رجاله الملف ده انا معايا تقسيم الزونات بتاعته و حسابات احماله و ادى التصميم يعنى ممكن نحطه فى سنه اولى تكييف
رايكم ايه ؟


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> واد يا سوسو ظلمتنى فى الملخص
> رقم 26 كان اللى عاملها محمد ميكانيك مش انا و هو اللى طنشك يا عم فى السؤال الاولانى و انا رديت لك ع السؤال التانى لانى اصلا معرفش ارد ع السؤال الولانى لانى اصلا عمرى ما شفت الاوتوكاد 2009 ده شكله ايه زى ما انت اكيد عرفت لاحقا من مشاركه لاحقه
> اخص عليك يا حج سوسو


 
مش مهم إنت تستاهل يلي حصل فيك عشان جاوبت على سؤال و ما جاوبت عالتاني ولا فاكرني مش فاهم الخطة تبعك وتبع محمد

عالعموم خلاص إنته ومحمد واحد ومش هنغير الملف إلا بعد فترة فياريت تسامحني

بعدين الملف فيه مزح كتير عشان يكون مسلي : إنته ما شفت قديش محمد فرح :67: جواه

حتى إني إكتشفت شوية أوامر ما كنت منتبه عليها


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ادى يا سى دى مشروع تكييف كامل لمصنع ادويه بس شامل الليجند و الجنرال نوتس و اليكويبمنت سكيدول و الريزر دياجرام و الجنرال ديتايلز
> بس انا شلت منه طبعا التيتل بلوك عشان اسم المالك و اسم المصمم و خلافه عشان السريه
> و ربنا يستر و محدش من اى ناس يخصهم الموضوع يشوفه :61: عشان منروحش ورا الشمس
> على فكره يا رجاله الملف ده انا معايا تقسيم الزونات بتاعته و حسابات احماله و ادى التصميم يعنى ممكن نحطه فى سنه اولى تكييف
> رايكم ايه ؟


 
أعتقد إنو المشروع هاد أحسن من يلي حضرتك إقترحته بأول موضوع سنة أولى تكييف

وخصوصا أن معاك كل المعطيات لأنو زي مقلت حيكون صعب إنو نلاقي وقت و نبدأ من الصفر

وخصوصا إنو المشروع الأول كان فيه أقواس و غرف مش زي بعض و بالتالي حسابات أحمال عجيبة و تصميم سبيشل عشان الأقواس


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

خلاص مسامحك يا سوسو
و على فكره المعمارى الاولانى برضه معايا كل حاجته و على فكره الاولانى اسهل من ده بس هى الخضه اللى فى الاول
اصلا انا بحب هزارك جدا ضحكتنى طول الليل يا ولد و بنتى قعدت تتفرج عليا


----------



## almasrawy (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ادى يا سى دى مشروع تكييف كامل لمصنع ادويه بس شامل الليجند و الجنرال نوتس و اليكويبمنت سكيدول و الريزر دياجرام و الجنرال ديتايلز
> بس انا شلت منه طبعا التيتل بلوك عشان اسم المالك و اسم المصمم و خلافه عشان السريه
> و ربنا يستر و محدش من اى ناس يخصهم الموضوع يشوفه عشان منروحش ورا الشمس
> على فكره يا رجاله الملف ده انا معايا تقسيم الزونات بتاعته و حسابات احماله و ادى التصميم يعنى ممكن نحطه فى سنه اولى تكييف
> رايكم ايه ؟




شكررررا يا زانيتى على كرمك الف شكرا يا باشا مع انه مكلكع شويه بس مية مية


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

مفيش شكر يا مصراوى باشا
اسمك ايه بقى
و عاوزين بقى اوامر نار من خفاياك


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مفيش شكر يا مصراوى باشا
> اسمك ايه بقى
> و عاوزين بقى اوامر نار من خفاياك


 
يازلمة كنت خليه يعطينا شوية أوامر بعدين عطيه الملف ؟؟

ولا إلك أي علاقة بالإبتزاز

عالعموم أنا جبتلك شوية أوامر


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

طب ابعت يا ابو السوس


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

أولا أمر سهل و ماكنت بعرفة :
كيف بنعمل :
single line text

الجواب هو الأمر : DT


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

باعتبار إنو الأمر السابق بايخ شوي معناها إسمع هالأمر :

عشان نحول : single line text 
إلى : multiple line text

بنكتب الأمر الطويييييييل جدا التالي :
txt2mtxt
ومنختار الـ single line text منلاقيه صار multiple line text


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> باعتبار إنو الأمر السابق بايخ شوي معناها إسمع هالأمر :
> 
> عشان نحول : single line text
> إلى : multiple line text
> ...


طب ما انا هريحك بدل ما تحفظ الامر 
دوس من فوق فى القوايم على express و روح بعدها ل text هتلاقى الامر بتاع التحويل ده موجود
و ممكن من اكسبريس تطلع حاجات عجب


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

أمر حيخليك تقلب بالليرات و تشوف لوفيهم خطا أو شيء زايد أو ناقص:

إكتب laywalk وبعدين حتطلعلك نافذة تقلب فيها بالليرات على كيفك وعيش بالنعيم

وكمان ممكن تعمل purge لليرات الزايدة


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

حلو الامر ده
استفيد منه فى ايه بقى ؟


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 أبريل 2009)

كدا يا زنتي بيكون معاك مخطط مصنع ادوية ومخبيه وانت عارف اني بعز شغل الادوية انا كدا اعلنت الهجوم السلمي عليك علي العموم مشكور يا جميل وجاري التحميل بس خليك حلو وابعت ليا ملفات الاحمال والحسابات وفي غرف عقيمة ولا لا


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حلو الامر ده
> استفيد منه فى ايه بقى ؟


 
تقدر بواسطة هذا الأمر إنك تتأكد إنو كل شي بمكانه 
يعني مافي فانكويل عم يسبح بلاير التهوية ولا فيردامبر من التهوية فلتان جون التكييف

وياسيدي هو ممكن أكتر شي يلزم لما يكون الرسام يلي معك جديد

يعني الرسمة يلي حدقق عليها رز باللبن


----------



## almasrawy (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم يا جماعه انا اسمى شريف من اسكندرية واحب اتشرف بمعرفتكم
وعشترك معاكم فى اوامر اوتوكاد العجيبة

اوقات يبقى عندك بلوك بيحتوى على اكثر من عنصر بيكونوا نفس البلوك وهو بيطلقو عليه nested block لو حبيت تاخد جزء من البلوك ده طبعا عتفجره وتاخد اللى عايزه منه وبعدين تعمله بلوك تانى 
طبعا الطريقه دى غير عمليه والحل
Ncopy واختر اللى عايزه من البلوك براحتك وعيفضل البلوك كما هو بدون تفجير


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

almasrawy قال:


> شكرا لكم يا جماعه انا اسمى شريف من اسكندرية واحب اتشرف بمعرفتكم
> وعشترك معاكم فى اوامر اوتوكاد العجيبة
> 
> اوقات يبقى عندك بلوك بيحتوى على اكثر من عنصر بيكونوا نفس البلوك وهو بيطلقو عليه nested block لو حبيت تاخد جزء من البلوك ده طبعا عتفجره وتاخد اللى عايزه منه وبعدين تعمله بلوك تانى
> ...


 
لعيب يا معلم حركة حلوة


----------



## almasrawy (18 أبريل 2009)

اى خدمه يا سوسووووووووو


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> كدا يا زنتي بيكون معاك مخطط مصنع ادوية ومخبيه وانت عارف اني بعز شغل الادوية انا كدا اعلنت الهجوم السلمي عليك علي العموم مشكور يا جميل وجاري التحميل بس خليك حلو وابعت ليا ملفات الاحمال والحسابات وفي غرف عقيمة ولا لا


يا على اعذرنى بقى انت عارف الزهايمر
اللى بيعز مصانع الادويه زيك كده زيكو و محمد عبد الرحيم
المشروع اللى معاك مفهوش غرف عقيمه لا ده كله كلاس سى بس (بس اعتقد الفرق فى موضوع العقيمه و كلاس سى هو فى مواصفات الهيبا فلتر بس لكن فى التصميم نفسه ميفرقش و اللا ايه)
الحسابات موجوده و هتنزل فى سنه اولى تكييف (قصدى سنه تانيه تكييف)



sosodeep قال:


> تقدر بواسطة هذا الأمر إنك تتأكد إنو كل شي بمكانه
> يعني مافي فانكويل عم يسبح بلاير التهوية ولا فيردامبر من التهوية فلتان جون التكييف
> 
> وياسيدي هو ممكن أكتر شي يلزم لما يكون الرسام يلي معك جديد
> ...


خلاص يا سوسو تم قبول الامر (الاهم من ان الحاجه تبقى فى اللاير بتاعها انها تبقى واخده نفس لون البلوت ستايل بتاعها بس وجودها فى اللاير اسهل عشان الحصر



almasrawy قال:


> شكرا لكم يا جماعه انا اسمى شريف من اسكندرية واحب اتشرف بمعرفتكم
> وعشترك معاكم فى اوامر اوتوكاد العجيبة
> 
> اوقات يبقى عندك بلوك بيحتوى على اكثر من عنصر بيكونوا نفس البلوك وهو بيطلقو عليه nested block لو حبيت تاخد جزء من البلوك ده طبعا عتفجره وتاخد اللى عايزه منه وبعدين تعمله بلوك تانى
> ...


منورنا يا شريف و اسكندريه كلها فوق دماغنا يا جدع
الامر ده جامد يا وله بجد استمر فى الابهار


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

والله أنا مش ملحق أحفظ الأوامر الكتيرة وخصوصا إنو بلشت الأوامر الطويلة تطلع


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

مش مهم تحفظ كل الاوامر
المهم تبقى عارف السكه لما تعوز حاجه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مش مهم تحفظ كل الاوامر
> المهم تبقى عارف السكه لما تعوز حاجه


 
لأ


المهم الملخصات:83::83::83:​


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> لأ​
> 
> 
> 
> المهم الملخصات:83::83::83:​


انت بتتلكك يا ابنى عشان تتخانق
ما الراجل عمل لك مرجع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انت بتتلكك يا ابنى عشان تتخانق
> ما الراجل عمل لك مرجع


 
برضوا لأ :82:

هو بقول الاوامر كتير وصعب تتحفظ-- وكان ردي ان الملخصات الجميله بتاعتو هيه حل المشكله
فهمت ليه دايما كل شويه ادخل واتخانق على الملخصات-مع اني مش بشارك معاكو((لاني مش محترف كاد))-علشان اللي بيقولو الحج سوسو

وبركاااااااااااااااااااتك يا حج سوسو


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

فى دى عندك حق
عشان انا محتفظ بنسخه من اخر برشامه عندى فى الشغل و فى البيت عشان اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## muhannadsd (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله عليكم الواحد مننا ما بيلحق يغيب يومين بيلاقي صار في بالموضوع شي عشر صفحات جديدة
على كل حال عندي امر وهو ال xline ااختصاره XL وبعد ما تكتبه تختار افقي H أو عمودي V وهو يفيد برسم شعاع ممتد من الطرفين


----------



## muhannadsd (20 أبريل 2009)

وهي كمان تعليمة layon ومهمتها انها بتشغل كل الـطبقات المطفية ضمن الملف


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

حلاوتــــــــــــــــــــك
استمر بقى


----------



## AtoZ (22 أبريل 2009)

*Auto Cad 2009 Tips and Tricks*




:61:
:61:
:10:
:61::11::61:​


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اتوز ع المشاركه
و ده موضوع البلوكات الخاصه بشغل الاكتروميكانيك باذن الله
بواسطه الرائع المبدع محمد ميكانيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=129963


----------



## muhannadsd (22 أبريل 2009)

شو رايكم نبلش 3d 
1-	تعليمة extrude مهمتها رفع الأشكال وتجسيمها بشكل ثلاثي.
2-	تعليمة union مهمتها انك اذا كان عندك جسمين ثلاثيي الأبعاد بيصيرو جسم واحد 
3-	تعليمة slice مهمتها انك تقدر تحصل على شريحة من جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد
4-	تعليمة revolv مهمتها انك تقدر تحصل على شكل دوراني (تدوير شكل حول خط)

ما بعرف كمل ولا لأ . لأنه ممكن تقولولي معلوماتك قديمة .............


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

*ما بعرف كمل ولا لأ . لأنه ممكن تقولولي معلوماتك قديمة .............

معلوماتك كلها جديدة لاننى لا اعرف كثيرا عن 3d
*


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> *ما بعرف كمل ولا لأ . لأنه ممكن تقولولي معلوماتك قديمة .............*
> 
> *معلوماتك كلها جديدة لاننى لا اعرف كثيرا عن 3d*


لا معلوماتك جديده خالص لانى زى ما قال محمد انا عن نفسى ابيض يا ورد فى ال 3 دى 
يا ريت بقى متقولش اوامر و بس
اشرح بقى
اقول لك اعمل موضوع جديد لل 3 دى و اديها شرح


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

خدوا ده كتاب شرح اوتوكاد بالعربى 
و اللى مالف الكتاب على فكره طالب فى هندسه المنيا
يعنى ابو زمل محدش يتكلم 
بالمناسبه الرابط منقول من صيد المواقع الهندسيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3215664/AutoCAD_smart_book.rar.html


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 أبريل 2009)

*ممتااااااااااااااز*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## IBRAHEEMAIA (28 أبريل 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> اعمله edit block in place وبعدين copy وثم اغلق الـ block editor وبعدين paste


إنت خلطت بين أمرين الأول هو refedit - edit block in place وهذا لايصلح معه copy & past
والأمر الثانى هو block editor وهوه ده اللى بيشتغل معاه copy & past 

أرجو أن أكون على صواب


----------



## حسنى الكومى (2 مايو 2009)

_اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء وارجو من سيادتك كام امر احتراف فى اوتوكاد معمارى_


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 مايو 2009)

الامر بتاع *ssx
الامر ده لحصر اى بلوكاتلايعمل
*


----------



## محمد جميل فريد (5 مايو 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> شوية إختصارات للرموز أثناء الكتابة :​
> 
> في مربع الكتابة text "مش الاوامر"تضغط على alt أو shift وبتبقى ضاغط و تكتب الرقم او الرمز :​
> *أس التربيع:*
> ...


 

بجد انا مش عارف اعملها حاولت كتير يا ريت تشرح الطريقة عشان كل ما اضغط مثلا على alt 0189 مبيحصلش حاجة


----------



## محمد جميل فريد (5 مايو 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> شو رايكم نبلش 3d
> 1- تعليمة extrude مهمتها رفع الأشكال وتجسيمها بشكل ثلاثي.
> 2- تعليمة union مهمتها انك اذا كان عندك جسمين ثلاثيي الأبعاد بيصيرو جسم واحد
> 3- تعليمة slice مهمتها انك تقدر تحصل على شريحة من جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد
> ...


يا سيدي كمل والله المعلومات مفيدة بالذات للي مش عارفين 3d واللي عارفين في الاعادة افادة
توكل على الله


----------



## ZEZO198 (5 مايو 2009)

بكل أمانه الموضوع رائع وجميل وكل الناس اللى شاركت فيه زى العسل ربنا يبارك فيهم وبصراحة انا عندى أمر أتمنى انى اضيف بيه معلومه جديده.​​الأمر هوه dimdisassociate هوه طويل شوية بس مهم جدا وخاصا للدايمنشن وخاصا لما تيجى تحرك الشغل بتاعك كتير بتلاقى الدايمنشن بيروح فى حتت غريبه وبيبوظ ده الامر ده بيظبط الكلام وبيلغى ارتباط الدايمنشن بالبلان
1- اكتب الامر dimdisassociate كله كلمه واحده بعدين enter
2-اكتب all وبعدين enter مرتين
جرب بقا حرك الدايمنشن بتاعك وان شاء الله مش حيبوظ.


----------



## almasrawy (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم يا باشمهندسين على الحاجات الحلوة دى
عندى سؤال ممكن يكون بسيط بس انا ناسى الطريقه
اذاى اقدر اطلع ملف اختصارات بتاع اوامر اوتوكاد من داخل برنامج اوتوكاد واستخدمه على جهاز اخر


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

almasrawy قال:


> شكرا لكم يا باشمهندسين على الحاجات الحلوة دى
> عندى سؤال ممكن يكون بسيط بس انا ناسى الطريقه
> اذاى اقدر اطلع ملف اختصارات بتاع اوامر اوتوكاد من داخل برنامج اوتوكاد واستخدمه على جهاز اخر


طريقه الوصول للملف موجوده فى الموضوع
افتح الملف و اعمله حفظ باسم save as و بعدين روح البيت اعمله ريبلايس للملف اللى موجود فى الاوتوكاد


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2009)

*Lts*

LTS

رسمت المخططات و عملت خطوط منقطة و مشرطة و خطوط سنتر لين
و جيت تطبع لقيت كله زى بعضه و مفيش فرق
الموسير زى بعضيها 
و السبلاى زى الراجع
و بعدين ؟؟؟؟
اعمل LTS 
و غير الرقم الموجود الى الرقم المناسب ليك
250 الى 500 مثلاُ

Command: LTS
LTSCALE Enter new linetype scale factor <250.0000>: nil
Enter new linetype scale factor <250.0000>: 500
Regen queued

و بعدين اعمل 
Command: RE REGEN Regenerating model
و شوف الفرق 
و ادعيلى.​


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> lts


بس نخلى بالنا و احنا بنعمل كده لو عندنا اكتر من نوع خط نتاكد انهم فى الاساس كلهم ليهم نفس السكايل عشان منظبطش نوع نلاقى التانى لسه صغير
ساعتها لا هينفع lts و لا هينفع ندم


----------



## egypt_scor (13 مايو 2009)

متشكرين يعم زانيتي نجاملك في الافراح


----------



## ZEZO198 (14 مايو 2009)

أخباركم ايه يا شباب الأمر بتاع النهارده هوه mocoro وهو اختصار للثلاث أوامر وهيه move/copy/rotate واستتخدامه سهل جدا​1- اكتب الامر mocoro وبعدين enter 
2- اختار كل اللى انت عاوز تتعامل معاه وبعدين enter
3- اختار النقطه اللى انت عاوز تمسك منها الشغل ثم enter
4- بعدها مباشرة حتلاقى فى اختيارات ظهرت (اكتب اول حرف منها مثلا حرف m ) وبعدين enter
5- بعد كل أمر ممكن تستخدم امر تانى من اللى جوه الامر ده (مثال بعد ما تحرك شغلك وتتوقف فى مكان معين حتظهرك الاختيارات تانى اختار اختصار تانى مثلا r للف الشكل ) وهكذا.

بكده يبقى انت وفرت وقت شويه وجمعت اكتر من أمر فى واحد بس والله الموفق.


----------



## ZEZO198 (14 مايو 2009)

أمر جديد يا شباب وهوه burst وده أمر مفيد جدا
وخاصا للتعامل مع attribute غالبا ما يكون لاسماء وارقام الحجرات فى المعمارى
بمجرد ما تفجره بيتغير لحاجه مختلفه خالص غير اللى كانت موجوده قبل كده
الامر ده بيفجره إلى text عادى جدا بدون ما يتغير.​


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2009)

egypt_scor قال:


> متشكرين يعم زانيتي نجاملك في الافراح


 ماشى يا عم رامى
مبروك على اول مشاركه



zezo198 قال:


> أخباركم ايه يا شباب الأمر بتاع النهارده هوه mocoro وهو اختصار للثلاث أوامر وهيه move/copy/rotate واستتخدامه سهل جدا​
> 1- اكتب الامر mocoro وبعدين enter
> 2- اختار كل اللى انت عاوز تتعامل معاه وبعدين enter
> 3- اختار النقطه اللى انت عاوز تمسك منها الشغل ثم enter
> ...


حلو اوى اننا نحور على الاوتوكاد كده
بجد حاجه عسل خالص




zezo198 قال:


> أمر جديد يا شباب وهوه burst وده أمر مفيد جدا
> 
> وخاصا للتعامل مع attribute غالبا ما يكون لاسماء وارقام الحجرات فى المعمارى
> بمجرد ما تفجره بيتغير لحاجه مختلفه خالص غير اللى كانت موجوده قبل كده
> ...


اما الامر ده بقى بجد كنت محتاجه من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
و يا ريتك عملت المشاركه امبارح بس عشان لسه طالع عينى النهرده فى تعديل بتاع 600 اتريبيوت عاوز اغير الوانهم
فعلا العلم نور يا رجاله و العلام حلو اوى


----------



## ZEZO198 (19 مايو 2009)

أتمنى ان الأوامر اللى قولتها تكون نفعتكم وشكرا جزيلا على كلامك الحلو يا زانيتى بس احنا بنحاول ان احنا كلنا نستفيد من بعضنا ونرد شويه من جمايلك.​ 

الأمر الجديد هو mirrtext وده خاص بالإنعكاس لل text 

1- اكتب الأمر mirrtext وبعدين ادخل القيمه 0 أو 1
* القيمه 0 علشان تلغى انعكاسات النصوص لما تعمل الأمر mirror.
* القيمه 1 بتفتح الإنعكاسات فى النصوص.

طبعا لأن احيانا كتير بتيجى ملفات من غيرك معمول فيها القيمه 1 وتيجى انت تشتغل كل ما تعمل mirror تلاقى النص اتعكس معاك والأمر ده ان شاء الله حيريحك من التعب ده.


----------



## zanitty (19 مايو 2009)

ZEZO198 قال:


> أتمنى ان الأوامر اللى قولتها تكون نفعتكم وشكرا جزيلا على كلامك الحلو يا زانيتى بس احنا بنحاول ان احنا كلنا نستفيد من بعضنا ونرد شويه من جمايلك.​
> 
> 
> الأمر الجديد هو mirrtext وده خاص بالإنعكاس لل text
> ...


الف شكر يا باشا 
على فكره الامر ده قلناه قبل كده بس عادى يا باشا للتذكره
و على فكره معظم الاوامر الغريبه اللى قلناها نازله فى ال express بتاعه 2010 هيحرقوا لنا الموضوع ولاد اللذين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا
> على فكره الامر ده قلناه قبل كده بس عادى يا باشا للتذكره
> و _على فكره معظم الاوامر الغريبه اللى قلناها نازله فى ال express بتاعه 2010 هيحرقوا لنا الموضوع_ ولاد اللذين



طيب يا جميل ما تحرق انت الموضوع ونستفيد منك قبل ما حد يحرقه ويخطف منك ثوابه :63:


----------



## zanitty (19 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> طيب يا جميل ما تحرق انت الموضوع ونستفيد منك قبل ما حد يحرقه ويخطف منك ثوابه :63:


افوق بس يا زيكو من شويه تريبات كده و هرجع لكم تانى باذن الله


----------



## م.عبير (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ zanitty و لكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع .

معلومات قيمة و مفيدة فعلاً.

شكراً.

عبير


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

م.عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً للأخ zanitty و لكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع .
> 
> ...


شكرا يا باشمهندسه ع الكلام الجميل ده و ننتظر مشاركاتك معانا ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

ادى يا زيكو امر من الاوامر عشان وعدتك انى هحاول اكمل 
خدوا يا بشر الامر الاختراع ده
عشان محمد ميكانيك يعرف يحصر فى 3 ثوانى
اكتبوا bcount و انتر جميل بعد كده
اختار كل البلوكات اللى عاوز تعدها و مش مهم تكون زى بعض (يعنى تقدر تعمل sellect all و اللى مش عاوز يعمل سلكت ال بالماوس ممكن فى خانه سلكت اوبجكت يكتب قصادها all
المهم يرجع مرجوعنا لموضوعنا
اخترنا البلوكات
ندوس انتر
و طبعا عشان الكوماند لاين صغير و مش هتشوفوا منه حاجه دوسوا F2
هتلاقوا الراجل مشكورا قال لك عندك كام حاجه من كل بلوك موجود فى السلكت بتاعك
يعنى هيقول لك عندك كام باكج يونيت و كام صفايه ارضيه و كام حوض مطبخ و هتلاقيه راصصهم لك تحت بعض
عاوز اسمع احلى تشجيع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ادى يا زيكو امر من الاوامر عشان وعدتك انى هحاول اكمل
> خدوا يا بشر الامر الاختراع ده
> عشان محمد ميكانيك يعرف يحصر فى 3 ثوانى
> اكتبوا bcount و انتر جميل بعد كده
> ...


 
:5::5::5:
راحت عليك يا zoz اتفرج على المشاركه اللاحقه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــات الـــــــــــــــــــكلام*

بحمد الله وفضله ​ 

اقدم لكم جميع الاسرار والاوامر العجيبه للاوتوكاد السابقه​ 

وبأذن الله _الاحقه_ من الشركه المنتجه للبرنامج​ 

((الشرح بسيط جدا باللغه الانجليزيه والصور توضح كثيرا ))​ 

بالامثله ((ونسخه command line history لكل أمر))&الصور&​ 

وهي تعرض كل تطبيق والاوامر الخاصه به​ 

مثلا:جميع الاوامر الخاصه بالتعامل مع البلوكات او اوامر الخطوط​ 

او اوامر الكتابه 00000000000وهكذا​ 


المرفق 316 KB والتحميل من المرفقات في 10 ثواني = جرب مش هتخسر حاجه​


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

:82::72::72::72::72: :72::72::72::72::72::72::72::72: طب سيبنى اعيش ع الناس شويه و بعدين اعمل المشاركه دى
بس انا محضر بقى شويه اوامر هتضرب لك الشركه المصنعه نفسها
اروح بس البيت و افرجك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> :82::72::72::72::72: :72::72::72::72::72::72::72::72: طب سيبنى اعيش ع الناس شويه و بعدين اعمل المشاركه دى
> بس انا محضر بقى شويه اوامر هتضرب لك الشركه المصنعه نفسها
> اروح بس البيت و افرجك


 
مش مكفيك ان تعيش على البشر 20 صفحه!!!!
وغير كده مظنش انك تجيب اوامر تاني !!!!
عارف ليه ؟علشان اللي جبته ده مش من الاوتوكاد --هذا من ملفات الاوتوكاد في البروجرم فايل وفهمت كل اللعبه وعرفت ازاي اعمل لسبات 
وكل قصه الاوتوكاد
(((( لسبات=تجميع اكثر من امر فردي بسيط لعمل امر -معقد=شكل معقد او تطبيق محدد- بأسهل واسرع الطرق))))
ومعظم الاوامر المعروضه في هذه المشاركه لسبات محفوظه في ملفات الاتوكاد من البروجرم فايل
وعلشان تخترع اوامر جديده اعتقد المفروض انك تزود لسبات للتطبيقات=الاوامر الجديده


وخالص تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي 
سسسساااافرووووووووت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

_وبعدين دا بدل ماتشكرني على المشاركه الجميله!!!!!_
_:16::15::5::16::15::5::16::15::5::15::16:_


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> مش مكفيك ان تعيش على البشر 20 صفحه!!!!
> وغير كده مظنش انك تجيب اوامر تاني !!!!
> عارف ليه ؟علشان اللي جبته ده مش من الاوتوكاد --هذا من ملفات الاوتوكاد في البروجرم فايل وفهمت كل اللعبه وعرفت ازاي اعمل لسبات
> وكل قصه الاوتوكاد
> ...


هتشوف الاوامر الجديده يا اخ سفروت
مش مهم الامر المهم نفهمه و نفهم نستفيد منه فى ايه 
و على فكره انا مش بخترع اصلا الليله كلها موجوده فى ال help بتاع البرنامج و انا كنت بس بعيش شويه بس على فكره محضر بجد شويه اوامر تحفه و الملعب هو الفيصل :16: و الميدان واسع و فارس لفارس



زيكو تكييف قال:


> _وبعدين دا بدل ماتشكرني على المشاركه الجميله!!!!!_
> _:16::15::5::16::15::5::16::15::5::15::16:_


 و طبعا لازم تتشكر على مشاركتك الجميله كفايه انك يا اخى بتخش الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بحمد الله وفضله ​
> 
> 
> اقدم لكم جميع الاسرار والاوامر العجيبه للاوتوكاد السابقه​
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قلت لك 
ده هو نفسه ملفق الهلب بتاع ال express tools


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

احب اوضحلك انها فعلا عباره عن ملف الهلب ولكن صناع البرنامج ادرى بيه من اي شخص اوشركه اخرى 
والموضوع مش محتاج قدر عالي من الذكاء علشان تعرف انه ملف الهلب
ولاحظت انكم تعرضون الاوامر بطريقه متناثره جدا وقد يكون بعض الاحيان الشرح غير واضح او ان يضيف شخص امر ويشرح امر اخر وكل هذا حدث في الموضوع
واعتقد انه من الافيد توجيه الاخوه للمكان المناسب لاخذ الاوامر وتكون المشاركات للتوضيح والمساعده بعد الاطلاع على الشرح
((لكي اعطيهم سناره وليس سمكه)) لان في الهلب الخاص بالبرنامج الاوامر مشروحه بوضوح وبالرسم بالاضافه الى انه بيحددلك انه امر عادي او لسب او ممكن انك توجده من القوائم مثل tool -file 
وكانت مشكلتي اني لم استطع الفهم من هذا الموضوع وعندما عثرت على هذا الملف وجدت الموضوع اسهل بكثييييير لان عمليه الرسم بصريه وليست وصفيه بمعنى


((اني اشوف المنظر بعني افضل من ان توصفه في مليون كلمه))​


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> احب اوضحلك انها فعلا عباره عن ملف الهلب ولكن صناع البرنامج ادرى بيه من اي شخص اوشركه اخرى بس اللى انت جايبه ده الهلب بتاع ال express tool بس مش كل الهلب
> والموضوع مش محتاج قدر عالي من الذكاء علشان تعرف انه ملف الهلب :59:
> ولاحظت انكم تعرضون الاوامر بطريقه متناثره جدا وقد يكون بعض الاحيان الشرح غير واضح ده لاننا مش بنالف كتاب كل اللى بيعرف امر بيكتبه او ان يضيف شخص امر ويشرح امر اخر وكل هذا حدث في الموضوع انا مش فاكر اى مشاركه حصل فيها كده بس ممكن يكون حصل عادى دى مشاركه و ممكن يكون صاحبها مسقط و هو بيكتبها
> واعتقد انه من الافيد توجيه الاخوه للمكان المناسب لاخذ الاوامر مفيش حد بيشتغل على اى برنامج فى الدنيا ميعرفش ان البرنامج اللى هو بيشتغله ملوش هلب و مستنينا احنا اللى نقول له يا زيكو وتكون المشاركات للتوضيح والمساعده بعد الاطلاع على الشرح و ده فعلا الغرض من الموضوع و تقدر تسال اى حد بيشتغل اوتوكاد هل الموضوع افاده و اللا لا
> ...


نقفل يا باشا الموضوع و اللا ايه :7:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

*كل الاوامر المشروحه في الموضوع مشروحه بالرسم في ملف الهلب وبوضوح*

ههههههههههه لأ خليك فاتح الدكان علشان تسترزق
:56:

عموما كانت هذه المشاركه لتوضيح امر ما واحب اقولك ببساطه اني حطيت المشاركه اللي انت قولت بعضمه لسانك ان اوتوكاد 2010 هينزل الكلام ده فيه ولكن الحقيقه ان اي اوتوكاد به قائمه اكسبرس يوجد به اغلب وليس كل هذه الاوامر وهي مشروحه بلغه بسيطه وطريقه رائعه ورسم توضيحي جميييل جدا
(((بعدين عاوزك توضحلي سبب التسميه!! اوامر عجيبه= اوامر من الهلب طيب على كلامك الناس كلها عندها الهلب)))
:7:

وبهذا دلينا الاخوه على المصدر الاساسي للاوامر واللي انا مكنتش اعرفه ((ومش فاهم لما عرفته انت زعلت ليه))!((يمكن انت حسيت انها مشاركه مش حلوه))

:16:

وبكده عندهم طريقتين للتعلم---ووجهه نظري الضعيفه ان ترتيب افضل طرق التعلم
هي بالتصوير وليس بوصف الصور والاشكال((قد نختلف قد نتفق ولـــــكن هسيبك تاكل عيش))):1:


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ههههههههههه لأ خليك فاتح الدكان علشان تسترزق
> :56:
> 
> عموما كانت هذه المشاركه لتوضيح امر ما واحب اقولك ببساطه اني حطيت المشاركه اللي انت قولت بعضمه لسانك ان اوتوكاد 2010 هينزل الكلام ده فيه ولكن الحقيقه ان اي اوتوكاد به قائمه اكسبرس يوجد به اغلب وليس كل هذه الاوامر وهي مشروحه بلغه بسيطه وطريقه رائعه ورسم توضيحي جميييل جدا
> ...


 يا عم مامور الضرايب انت انا مزعلتش
اسمها اوامر عجيبه عشان الاكسبرس ده مش بينزل فى الاصدارات من زمان ده يادوب من 2007 بس و مش كل الناس بتستخدم الحاجات اللى جواه
و كمان فيه اوامر كتيره من اللى احنا قلناه مش فى الاكسبرس تول و اوامر عاديه بس فيها تركات مش معظم اللى بيشتغل بياخد باله منها و على سبيل المثال امر سكايل ريفرنس


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

طيب يعني اللي معندوش اكسبرس تول بار مش هيعرف يستخدم الاوامر وانت موضحتش من الاول وغير كده انت لسه قايل ان محدش بيستخدمه يبقى كنت حددتلنا مكانه وعرفتنا مكانه طالما انك عارف مكانه وعارف ان محدش بيستخدمه او يعرفه كتير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مايو 2009)

بقولك ايه كبر


مشكوووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> طيب يعني اللي معندوش اكسبرس تول بار مش هيعرف يستخدم الاوامر وانت موضحتش من الاول وغير كده انت لسه قايل ان محدش بيستخدمه يبقى كنت حددتلنا مكانه وعرفتنا مكانه طالما انك عارف مكانه وعارف ان محدش بيستخدمه او يعرفه كتير


يا ابنى مش كده
مفيش حد معندوش اكسبريس تول لان ده بينزل مع البرنامج 
و بعدين مكانه ايه اللى احدده ماهو باين لاى حد ده قايمه زى فايل و ايديت 
ثم ان الموضوع زى ما قلت لك مكانش للاوامر دى بس و كان فيه اوامر تانى عاديه بس ممكن تبقى واقعه مننا زى امر اليجيند او اتريبيوت او تفجير البلوك و كلهم لمحمد ميكانيك


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مايو 2009)

*كلام جميل و كلام معقول عاوز اقول حاجه عنه*

سامع حبيبى بيجيب فى سيرتى و انا مش موجود
كلامكو جميل
و خلينا نستفيد من سنارة زيكو و سمك زانيتى
بمعنى اننا مش بنحب الروتين و لا الاكل على الطبلية 
احنا بنحب نتعلم تيك اوى و خاصتا و ان المركب ماشيه
يعنى لو كل يوم امر او امرين من الاكسبرس يتشرحو ( او يتعملو صنيه فى الفرن يبقه اشطه)
و اللى يحب يستزيد او يتاكد يرجع للاكسبرس
و اقعدو بعافيه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

> *سامع حبيبى بيجيب فى سيرتى و انا مش موجود
> كلامكو جميل
> و خلينا نستفيد من سنارة زيكو و سمك زانيتى
> بمعنى اننا مش بنحب الروتين و لا الاكل على الطبلية
> ...




بحبك في الله يا محمد يا عسل


----------



## عمر الجدي (24 مايو 2009)

*جميل والله*

:20::20::20::20:


عطور قال:


> موضوع مفيد ومنكم نستفيد ....اشياء كنت اجهلها حاجربها ان شاء الله ....
> وياريت تفيدونا باوامر اخرى ومهارات اكثر واكثر ....
> وجزكم الله خيرا


:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ZEZO198 (25 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> سامع حبيبى بيجيب فى سيرتى و انا مش موجود
> كلامكو جميل
> و خلينا نستفيد من سنارة زيكو و سمك زانيتى
> بمعنى اننا مش بنحب الروتين و لا الاكل على الطبلية
> ...


 
:56: والله أنت جيبت من الأخر اللى مش فاهم من هنا اهه عنده الهيلب واللى عنده حاجه مش فاهمه وعاوز يسأل عليها أو محتاج توضيح أكتر يتفضل وأعتقد إن محدش حيتأخر عليه يعنى وهكذا......:5:


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

zezo198 قال:


> :56: والله أنت جيبت من الأخر اللى مش فاهم من هنا اهه عنده الهيلب واللى عنده حاجه مش فاهمه وعاوز يسأل عليها أو محتاج توضيح أكتر يتفضل وأعتقد إن محدش حيتأخر عليه يعنى وهكذا......:5:


اوجزت فانجزت
مع انى انا عندى الهلب و الحمد لله بشتغل اوتوكاد كويس و مع ذلك فيه شويه اوامر معرفتهاش الا من هنا مش من الهلب و و الله كل ما استخدم امر منهم افتكر صاحب الموضوع و اسمه و بدعي له لانها كلها اووامر مفيده جدا و بتوفر كتير فى الشغل


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اوجزت فانجزت
> مع انى انا عندى الهلب و الحمد لله بشتغل اوتوكاد كويس و مع ذلك فيه شويه اوامر معرفتهاش الا من هنا مش من الهلب و و الله كل ما استخدم امر منهم افتكر صاحب الموضوع و اسمه و بدعي له لانها كلها اووامر مفيده جدا و بتوفر كتير فى الشغل



ادعيلى معاه 
و قول يارب ارحم محمد و احمد و السمعين
ربنا يبارك لنا فى صاحب الموضوع و يخللى امنيه


----------



## فتوح (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً حقيقة معلومات قيمة جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً حقيقة معلومات قيمة جدا بارك الله فيكم


 و اياك يا باشمهندس
شكرا على دخولك على موضوعنا المتواضع جدا


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لما النت يوصل البيت يا نجم هعمل لك الكلام اللى انت عاوزه خطوه خطوه و اعمل له برنت سكرين مع كل خطوه و انزله له بالصور عشان خاطرك


اخوي الحبيب زانيتي بقلك ايه في برنامج حلو كتير كتير يسجل صوتك وانتي بتتكلم وكمان كل حركة تقول بها على الكمبيوتر بتاعك ايه رأيك تنفذ كل الحركات دي وانت مشغل البرنامج ده وبعدين تعملو اب لوود حيكون جامد اوي


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> اخوي الحبيب زانيتي بقلك ايه في برنامج حلو كتير كتير يسجل صوتك وانتي بتتكلم وكمان كل حركة تقول بها على الكمبيوتر بتاعك ايه رأيك تنفذ كل الحركات دي وانت مشغل البرنامج ده وبعدين تعملو اب لوود حيكون جامد اوي


 و الله يا اخ نور انا معرفش البرنامج ده
نشوفه مفيش مشكله هات الرابط بتاعه


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بس la بيفتح قايمه اللاير يا محمد
> ايه علاقته بالاسهم ؟


اخوي الحبيب زانيتي الامر هو le


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الامر area
> اكتبه و امشى بالماوس على الشكل و حدد النقط بكليكه شمال عند كل نقطه من حدود الشكل
> و هتلاقيه كتب لك الاريا


اخويا زانيتي الحبيب هذا الامر قديم كتير 
بس انا بحب انكشك على شان تحضر اكتر


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> طييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب انا هوريكم


انا رأيي نروح نفجر الكمبيوتر لأنو هو السبب


----------



## فتوح (4 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا اخ نور انا معرفش البرنامج ده
> نشوفه مفيش مشكله هات الرابط بتاعه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم توجد برامج لذلك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112323.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/51157675/1aa0fd33/Camstudio_Screen_Recorder_FullFree.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/14958491/e28873ac/CamStudio21051__wWwEl-BadBoyTk_.html?s=1


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

muhannadsd قال:


> شو رايكم نبلش 3d
> 1-	تعليمة extrude مهمتها رفع الأشكال وتجسيمها بشكل ثلاثي.
> 2-	تعليمة union مهمتها انك اذا كان عندك جسمين ثلاثيي الأبعاد بيصيرو جسم واحد
> 3-	تعليمة slice مهمتها انك تقدر تحصل على شريحة من جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد
> ...


بصراحة معلوماتك وبدون زعل يعني نحنا انشاء الله كلنا اخوة في الله كلها قديمة يعني انا بعرفها من حوالي 5 سنين اذا مو اكتر بس بقلك شغلة كمل اخوي في ناس ماكتير بتعرف خليهم يستفيدو ويدعولك واهلين اخوي


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هتشوف الاوامر الجديده يا اخ سفروت
> مش مهم الامر المهم نفهمه و نفهم نستفيد منه فى ايه
> و على فكره انا مش بخترع اصلا الليله كلها موجوده فى ال help بتاع البرنامج و انا كنت بس بعيش شويه بس على فكره محضر بجد شويه اوامر تحفه و الملعب هو الفيصل :16: و الميدان واسع و فارس لفارس
> 
> و طبعا لازم تتشكر على مشاركتك الجميله كفايه انك يا اخى بتخش الموضوع


يلا ياجماعة خلونا نشوف مين يلي رح يجيب غوووووووووووووول الاول يلا همة يارجالة


----------



## zanitty (4 يونيو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> اخوي الحبيب زانيتي الامر هو le


اشكرك يا نور بس لو تبص فى المشاركات اللى بعدها تلاقينا صححنا الامر و المهندس محمد ميكانيك قال انه كتبه غلط و عدى الموضوع و المعلومه الصح اتعرفت الحمد لله



فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نعم توجد برامج لذلك
> 
> ...


اشكرك مهندس فتوح كنت احسب انك دخلت الموضوع مره على سبيل الاستطلاع و لم اعلم انك متابع
انه لشرف لنا  نتمنى نشوف مشاركاتك المفيده معانا



نور محمد علي قال:


> بصراحة معلوماتك وبدون زعل يعني نحنا انشاء الله كلنا اخوة في الله كلها قديمة يعني انا بعرفها من حوالي 5 سنين اذا مو اكتر بس بقلك شغلة كمل اخوي في ناس ماكتير بتعرف خليهم يستفيدو ويدعولك واهلين اخوي


اخ نور مينفعش حد يقول كده 
حتى لو المعلومات قديمه بلنسبه لك فهى جديده بالنسبه لحد تانى 
و على فكره الى الاخ كاتبه و انت اقتبسته جديد ايضا بالنسبه لى لانى مبعرفش حاجه عن ال 3d
اتمنى انك بدل ما تنتقد معلوماتنا القديمه اللى انت تعرفها فى 5 سنين انك تضيف لنا انت المعلومات الجديده اللى اتضافت لعلمك فى ال 5 سنين دول


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله اخوتي

كل الشكر للأخ زانيتي لشرحة المستفيض ......... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sherif elshorbagy (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## starting (14 يونيو 2009)

والله بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكركوا ازاي على المعلومات الرائعه دي مش لاقيه غير جزاكم الله الف خير 
وانتوا مش بس اضفتوا معلومات قيمه وجديده علينا انتوا كمان اضفتوا ابتسامه وضحك من القلب بجد بخفة دمكوا ربنا يسعدكوا على طول 
بصراحه الموضوع جامد جدا وانا وقعت من السما ومحتاجه ليكم تستلقوني انا ححكلم حكايتي بعدين بس والله انا استفدت جدا من الموضوع وفي انتظار اي معلومه منكم مهما كانت بسيطه في نظركم وياريت بس حد يعرفني ازاي اعمل قطع الاستطاله اللي بتتركب في الدكت اكون شاكره ليكم جدا


----------



## zanitty (22 يوليو 2009)

احببت ان يعود هذا المووضوع الى النور لانى شخصيا استفدت منه كثيرا


خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاكم الله اخوتي
> 
> كل الشكر للأخ زانيتي لشرحة المستفيض ......... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


امين يا رب و اشكرك يا خالد باشا



sherif elshorbagy قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


اشكرك اخ شريف و بارك الله فيك



starting قال:


> والله بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكركوا ازاي على المعلومات الرائعه دي مش لاقيه غير جزاكم الله الف خير
> وانتوا مش بس اضفتوا معلومات قيمه وجديده علينا انتوا كمان اضفتوا ابتسامه وضحك من القلب بجد بخفة دمكوا ربنا يسعدكوا على طول
> بصراحه الموضوع جامد جدا وانا وقعت من السما ومحتاجه ليكم تستلقوني انا ححكلم حكايتي بعدين بس والله انا استفدت جدا من الموضوع وفي انتظار اي معلومه منكم مهما كانت بسيطه في نظركم وياريت بس حد يعرفني ازاي اعمل قطع الاستطاله اللي بتتركب في الدكت اكون شاكره ليكم جدا


شكرا على كلامك يا ستارتنج و منتظرين مشاركتك معانا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

ليه ماتعملش كل جلسة تنفيذ أمر بطريقة الخطوة خطوة و ياريت ترتب الاوامر بحيث تبقي متواصلة وتنفع واحد زيي 
ربنا يعطيك كمان وكمان و تبقي استاذ هذا الزمان و يسعدني أن أقرأك دائما ومشكور على مجهودك و وفقك الله و زادك


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2009)

و الله يا مهندس صبرى المشكله فى ضيق الوقت اولا و ثانيا انى (شخصيا) مش منظم فى الشرح يعنى مبعرفش ارتب الافكار قبل عرضها عشان اعمل منها منظومه شرح بس باذن الله هحاول 
عموما فيه فى الموضوع كتاب انا منزله بيشرح التعامل مع الاوتوكاد من الالف للياء و بالعربى هشوفه و اقول لك رقم المشاركه اللى فيها الكتاب ده و باذن الله هيفيدك جدا


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2009)

الكتاب موجود فى المشاركه رقم 274 و تقدر تنزله كمان من الرابط ده 
http://www.4shared.com/file/120053892/6a31186d/AutoCAD_smart_book.html
هتلاقى فيه طلبك شرح مصور و خطوه خطوه من البدايه خالص


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الكتاب موجود فى المشاركه رقم 274 و تقدر تنزله كمان من الرابط ده
> http://www.4shared.com/file/120053892/6a31186d/autocad_smart_book.html
> هتلاقى فيه طلبك شرح مصور و خطوه خطوه من البدايه خالص


 
بارك الله فيك
( هو الكتاب ده عدى عليا ازاى)


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2009)

عادى يا باشا انا فيه مشاركات قد كده بكتشف بعد فتره كبيره ان فيه واحده فى النص منهم واقعه


----------



## hsfarid (23 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله اخوتي

كل الشكر للأخ زانيتي لشرحة المستفيض ......... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## zanitty (24 يوليو 2009)

و جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع يا عجيب انت


----------



## احمد الجميل (24 يوليو 2009)

طب واللى مش فاهم اى حاجة فى الاتوكاد وعاوز يتعلم يعمل اية 

نرجو منكم اخوتنا فى الله ان تعطونا ولو فكرة وان شاء الله نكمل ونتعلم بنفسنا


----------



## zanitty (24 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكرا ع الموضوع يا عجيب انت


شكرا ليك يا طه نورت موضوعى



احمد الجميل قال:


> طب واللى مش فاهم اى حاجة فى الاتوكاد وعاوز يتعلم يعمل اية
> 
> نرجو منكم اخوتنا فى الله ان تعطونا ولو فكرة وان شاء الله نكمل ونتعلم بنفسنا


اللى مش فاهم اى حاجه يتعب نفسه شويه و يقرا عشان يفهم عشان محدش هيحط له العلم فى مخه 
لو بصيت على كام مشاركه فوق مشاركتك دى كنت لاقيت فيه كتاب بيشرح الاوتوكاد من الالف للياء


----------



## sosodeep (25 يوليو 2009)

*تظبيط سكيل الخطوط في الرسم و عند الطباعة :*

*1- **في الـ **layout** :*
*نكتب الأوامر بالترتيب التالي :*
*psltscale**è**0*


*2- *في الموديل :
أولا يجب تحويل سكيل جميع الخطوط إلى 1 ونقوم بذلك بطريقتين :

الأولى :
ssx è _space_ è LType è * è _space_ è _space_

ثم نضع الأمر التالي :
-ch è P "_previous_" è _space_ è Properties è ltScale è 1 

الطريقة الثانية :
استعمال الـ quick select : الموجودة بالـ Properties :

نختار من القائمة الـ line type scale :
ثم : not equal <> 1 
وثم موافق و من الخصائص نغير السكيل إلى 1

ثم نقوم بالتعليمة التالية :
LTScale 
و في حال كان السكيل أثناء الطباعة 1:100 نختار أحد مضاعفات الـ 7 :
مثلا : 
0.07 or 0.7 or 7 or 70 or 700 ………… 

وإن كان السكيل 1:50 نأخذ نصف السبعة :
0.035 or 0.35 or 3.5 or 35 or 350 …………….​


----------



## sosodeep (25 يوليو 2009)

*الأمر **measure** :*​ 

*وهو مفيد في رسم دكتات الفلكسبل **fixable Duct**:*
*يجب أن نقوم أولا برسم بلوك يمثل وحدة من الدكت و يجب أن تكون نقطة الأساس فيه هي المنتصف و المسار الذي نريد رسمه **, ثم نقوم بالخطوات التالية :*​

*measure*
*ثم نختار المسار الذي نريد أن يصطف عليه البلوك*​
*Block *​
*ثم اسم البلوك*​
*Y *​
*ثم نحدد بالماوس سماكة البلوك *​
والأرقام في الصورة توضح الترتيب :


----------



## mboschi (25 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع غير ذو فائدة هندسية


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 يوليو 2009)

mboschi قال:


> الموضوع غير ذو فائدة هندسية


 
يا خي الموضوع جيد جدا 00 وان كان لايعجبك احتفظ برأيك


----------



## mohamed mech (25 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مرفق لكم ملف وورد فيه صورة طبق الاصل:28: من موضوع الاوامر العجيبه:76: فى الاوتوكاد
لتكون متاحه معكم فى اى مكان للاستفادة بما جاء بها من اوامر جديدة على بعض ليس بالقليل منا
و لله الحمد اولاً و اخراً 
:75::75:​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 يوليو 2009)

mboschi قال:


> الموضوع غير ذو فائدة هندسية


 
انت تراه ضفدع و انا اراه حصان​ 








​ 
​


----------



## zanitty (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لعوده سوسو ديب باوامر من العيار التقيل



زيكو تكييف قال:


> يا خي الموضوع جيد جدا 00 وان كان لايعجبك احتفظ برأيك


و الله ما كان له لزوم تتعب نفسك يا ابو الزيك
هو انت نسيت حكمتك الشهيره 
اسمح لى اقتبسها و افكرك بيها
القافله تسير




mohamed mech قال:


> اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مرفق لكم ملف وورد فيه صورة طبق الاصل:28: من موضوع الاوامر العجيبه:76: فى الاوتوكاد
> لتكون متاحه معكم فى اى مكان للاستفادة بما جاء بها من اوامر جديدة على بعض ليس بالقليل منا
> ...


حلاوتك يا جميل 



mohamed mech قال:


> انت تراه ضفدع و انا اراه حصان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بس فيه ناس بتموت فى الضفادع من غير سبب
​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله ما كان له لزوم تتعب نفسك يا ابو الزيك
> هو انت نسيت حكمتك الشهيره
> اسمح لى اقتبسها و افكرك بيها
> القافله تسير
> ...


ولاتعب ولا حاجه-دول كلمتين ونصف
ولاانسى الحكمه الممتازه
ولا اتفق معك ان هذا العضو تناسبه الحكمه


----------



## zanitty (26 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ولاتعب ولا حاجه-دول كلمتين ونصف
> ولاانسى الحكمه الممتازه
> ولا اتفق معك ان هذا العضو تناسبه الحكمه


يا سى دى لو دورت فى مواضضيع كتير هتلاقى اعضاء كتير كده 
و غالبا مبيظهروش تانى
بتلاقى دايما فى كل مكان واحد مجذوب و ممكن تلاقيه ماشى من غير هدوم اصلا و بيشتم فى الناس و محدش بيضايق
الناس دى بتفكرنى بكده و على فكره انا مش بضايق من الناس اللى زى ده خاااااااااااااااالص
بضاييق لما يجى النقد من حد انا متاكد انه فاهم وواعى 
سيبك منهم هما هيمشوا لوحدهم


----------



## safaa manasrah (28 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا
ممكن حد أيساعدني برسم 3d أتوكاد ....يعني أنا بعرف لكن مش متمرسة وحابة أطور حالي بما أنو مجال عملي بهاد التخصص


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يفتح عليك يا أحمد ........ 

أخوك : خالد


----------



## zanitty (28 يوليو 2009)

safaa manasrah قال:


> مرحبا
> ممكن حد أيساعدني برسم 3d أتوكاد ....يعني أنا بعرف لكن مش متمرسة وحابة أطور حالي بما أنو مجال عملي بهاد التخصص


 و الله انا عن نفسى مش بعرف 3 دى و معتقدش انه مفيد بالنسبه لمهندسى الميكانيكا
انصحك تتابعى قسم العماره او المدنى


خالد العسيلي قال:


> ربنا يفتح عليك يا أحمد ........
> 
> أخوك : خالد


وحشتنا يا عم خالد
متغيبش عننا كده


----------



## magdyy1973 (28 يوليو 2009)

في البداية أود أن أشكر القائمين على أمر هذا المنتدى الرائع 
و أعترف أنني من أكثر المستفيدين بما يقدم فيه من معلومات غاية في الأهمية ، و ما دفعني لأن أشارك هو مشاركة الأخ زانيتي و التي ذكر فيها أن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد لا يهم مهندسي الميكانيكا و ذلك لأنني لاحظت من نشاطه أنه مهندس متميز يستفيد من علمه الكثير في هذا المنتدى و ربما تقتبس أعماله في منتديات أخرى ، ولهذا أردت أن أقول له أن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد يهم مهندس الميكانيكا أكثر من غيره ، فإذا نظرت إلى شريط أدواته عرفت أنه ربما كان مخصصا ً للرسم الميكانيكي ، و ربما ألتمس له العذر في كونه يهتم أكثر بالتكييف و تطبيقاته على عكسي تماما ً فأنا لم أهتم بالتكييف إلا منذ شهور قليلة بينما كان عملي على الأوتوكاد لا يخلو من الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد لأنني أعمل كمدرس في مدرسة فنية و تعبيرا ً عن شكرى لهذا المنتدى سأحاول أن أضع بعض المشاركات لتوضيح كيفية البدء في الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد .


----------



## magdyy1973 (28 يوليو 2009)

بداية عمل رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد
لعمل رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد نظهر مجموعة شرائط الأدوات الخاصة به و هي شرائط solids و solid editing و shade , و view و ucs
أمثلة بسيطة على الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد :
1 ) رسم اسطوانة مصمتة قطرها 50 مم و ارتفاعها 100 مم .
*من شريط أدوات solid اختار أمر الاسطوانة Cylinder و لاحظ أن شريط الأوامر يطلب منك تحديد مركز 
الاسطوانة 
* حدد مركز الاسطوانة بأي طريقة تريدها ولاحظ أن شريط الأوامر يطلب منك إدخال نصف القطر (نكتب 25)
* لاحظ أن شريط الأوامر يطلب منك إدخال ارتفاع الاسطوانة ( نكتب 100 ) 
* و بهذا نكون قد رسمنا الاسطوانة ولكن يتبقى أن نظهرها على الشاشة كرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد .
* من شريط View نلاحظ وجود أربع أيقونات خاصة بالعرض ثلاثي الأبعاد هي SW Isometric ,SE Isometric , NE Isometric , NW Isometric 
* بالضغط على أي منها يتم عرض الاسطوانة كرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد.
* ريما لا يعجبك المنظر ، إذا كان الأمر كذلك استخدم شريط shade ولاحظ الاختلاف في منظر الاسطوانة ( هذا الشريط يغير طريقة تظليل الجسم ثلاثي الأبعاد ).


----------



## zanitty (28 يوليو 2009)

نتمنى اشتراكك معانا بقى يا مهندس مجدى لنستفيد مما ذكرت 
و لتتحول من عضو منتفع الى عضو مفيد جدا باذن اله و تنفع نفسك بشويه حسنات و شويه دعوات
اشكرك فيما قلته عنى و اسال الله ان يكتب لى و للجميع الثواب و الا يتحول ما نقوم به الى رياء بغيه الاستمتاع بمديح الناس
اسالوا لنا التوفيق و التثبيت جميعا باذن الله


----------



## magdyy1973 (28 يوليو 2009)

الأن نريد أن نحول الاسطوانة المصمتة السابقة و التي قطرها 50 مم و ارتفاعها 100 مم إلى اسطوانة مجوفة بقطر داخلي 30 مم :
ارسم اسطوانة قطرها 30 مم و بنفس الارتفاع ( 100 مم ) بنفس الطريقة في المشاركة السابقة فيكون لدينا أسطوانتين .
استخدم أمر تحريك Move من شريط أدوات التعديل Modify و حرك الاسطوانة الصغير من مركزها السفلى و ضعها على الاسطوانة الكبيرة على مركزها السفلي أيضا ً ( فتصبح الاسطوانتين منطبقتي المحور )
من شريط Solids Editing انقر على أيقونة الطرح Subtract و اختر الاسطوانة الكبرى ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال
ثم اختر الاسطوانة الصغرى و اضغط مفتاح الادخال 
غير في طريقة تظليل الاسطوانة من شريط التظليل Shading لترى نتيجة عملية الطرح .


----------



## magdyy1973 (28 يوليو 2009)

الأن نريد أن نثبت الاسطوانة المجوفة السابقة على قاعدة على شكل متوازي مستطيلات ارتفاعها 20 مم و طولها 200 مم و عرضها 100 مم .
من شريط Solids اختر أمر Box ولاحظ سطر الأوامر حيث يطلب منك تحديد ركن القاعدة ( انقر في أي مكان )
لاحظ أن سطر الأوامر يسألك هل تريد رسم مكعب أو متوازي مستطيلات ( اكتب حرف L)
اكتب طول متوازي المستطيلات ( 200 ) ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال ولاحظ سطر الأوامر يطلب تحديد العرض .
اكتب 100 و اضغط مفتاح الادخال ولاحظ أن سطر الأوامر يطلب الارتفاع ( اكتب 20 ) و اضغط مفتاح الادخال .
و بذلك نكون قد رسمنا القاعدة .
يتبقى أن نحرك الاسطوانة و نثبتها على القاعدة .
لكي نثبت الاسطوانة في منتصف القاعدة بالضبط نرسم خط على السطح العلوي للقاعدة من ركن إلى الركن المقابل بحيث يقسم هذا الخط السطح العلوي إلى مثلثين متماثلين ( يجب تفعيل خاصية الالتقاط OSNAP ).
نحرك الاسطوانة من مركزها السفلي إلى نقطة منتصف الخط ( يجب تفعيل خاصية الالتقاط OSNAP )
فإذا أردنا توحيد كل من القاعدة والاسطوانة ليصبحا جسم واحد نستخدم أيقونة Union من شريط Solids Editing كالتالي :
ننقر على أيقونة union ثم نختار الجسمين ثم نضغط مفتاح الادخال .
و بهذه الطريقة يمكن عمل أي جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد .


----------



## shamseldin (29 يوليو 2009)

شكراياخ زناتى على الامردة بس انا عملتة مش لاقى اى عدد


----------



## zanitty (29 يوليو 2009)

يا ريت يا باشمهندس مجدى تكمل لان الشرح رائع بجد


shamseldin قال:


> شكراياخ زناتى على الامردة بس انا عملتة مش لاقى اى عدد


 اللى هو انهو امر يا جميل الموضوع فيه تقريبا 60 امر


----------



## magdyy1973 (31 يوليو 2009)

طريقة أخرى للرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد وهي أن نرسم مسقط ثنائي الأبعاد للجسم ثم نقوم بعمل Extrude له :
أمثلة :
لرسم اسطوانة بهذه الطريقة نرسم دائرة تمثل مسقطها الأفقي و بنصف القطر المطلوب (مثلاً R = 15)
من شريط Solids اختر أمر Extrude فيطلب منك البرنامج أختيار الكائن المطلوب عمل استطالة له .
اختر الدائرة ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال فيطلب منك البرنامج تحديد الارتفاع المطلوب .
اكتب الارتفاع المطلوب و ليكن 100 ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال مرتين متتاليتين فيتم رسم الاسطوانة المصمتة بقطر 30 و ارتفاع 100 .
و هذه الطريقة تمكننا من تحويل أي مسقط لجسم واحد ( واحد فقط ) إلى جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد .
و نلاحظ أننا نحصل على نفس النتيجة لو أننا رسمنا الاسطوانة Cylider بأمر اسطوانة من شريط Solids .
كذلك يمكننا رسم أي شكل منتظم بنفس أمر Extrude مثل المكعب و متوازي المستطيلات و غيرها .


----------



## magdyy1973 (31 يوليو 2009)

يعني معنى الكلام السابق أن أمر Extrude بالنسبة للأجسام المنتظمة يعطي نفس نتائج أوامر الأجسام المنتظمة الموجودة في شريط Solids مثل أوامر الاسطوانة و المكعب و متوازي المستطيلات . 
طيب ماذا لو كان الجسم غير منتظم ؟
الأجسام الغير منتظمة ترسم بطريقتين :
الطريقة الأولى :
أن نقسم الجسم الغير منتظم إلى أجسام منتظمة صغيرة ( سواءً كانت بروزات أو فراغات ) ثم نقوم برسم تلك الأجسام المنتظمة الصغيرة ثم نقوم بجمعها أو طرحها ( كما سبق في مثال الاسطوانة المفرغة و القاعدة )
الطريقة الثانية :
تصلح هذه الطريقة لبعض الأجسام فقط و هي الأجسام التي يكون ارتفاعها واحد (ليس بها مناطق مختلفة الارتفاع )و في هذه الطريقة يتضح أهمية أمر Extrude الذي تحدثنا عنه سابقا ًو تتم هذه الطريقة كالتالي :
نختار مسقط من مساقط الجسم بحيث إذا رسمناه و عملنا له Extrude نحصل على الجسم .
نرسم المسقط أفقي للجسم و نحوله إلى خط Polyline ثم نعمل له Extrude
مثال :
1)ارسم مستطيل طوله 100 و عرضه 50 بأمر Line العادي
2) قم بعمل Fillet لأحد أركانه بنصف قطر 10 
لمن لا يعرف تنفيذ الأمر : 
أنقر على أمر Fillet من شريط التعديل Modify ولاحظ أختيارات الأمر في سطر الأوامر
اكتب حرف r لتحديد نصف قطر الاستدراة ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال.
أدخل الرقم 10 لتحديد نصف قطر الاستدارة .
انقر على حرف من أحرف المستطيل (حول الركن المطلوب عمل استداره له ) ثم انقر على الحرف الثاني .
وبذلك نكون قد عملنا الاستدارة المطلوبة.
3) ارسم دائرة نصف قطرها 20 على ركن اخر من أركان المستطيل ( مركزها هو ركن المستطيل )
4 ) قم بعمل Trim لربع الدائرة الموجود داخل المستطيل و القطعتان المستقيمتان الموجودتان داخل الدائرة .
لمن لا يعرف تنفيذ الأمر :
انقر أمر Trim من شريط التعديل Modify ثم اسحب و كأنك تريد رسم مستطيل حول الدائرة .
اضغط مفتاح الادخال ثم انقر على الأجزاء التي تريد مسحها ( ربع الدائرة و نصفي القطر )
5) و بهذا نكون قد رسمنا مستطيل و قد حذفنا منه جزء ( ما تم بأمر Fillet) و أضفنا له جزء ( ما تم بالدائرة )
6) الخطوة الأهم في تنفيذ المطلوب : هي تحويل كل الخطوط إلى خط واحد Polyline و تتم كالتالي :
من قائمة Modify اختر أمر Object فتفتح لك قائمة فرعية اختر منها أمر Polyline 
انقر على أحد الخطوط في المستطيل ولاحظ أن سطر الأوامر يسألك هل تريد أن تحول كل الخطوط إلى خط واحد ؟
اضغط مفتاح الادخال لتقول له نعم أريد
ثم اكتب حرف J (أو اختار أمر join إذا ظهرت لك قائمة بجوار المؤشر في منطقة الرسم ) 
انقر على الخط أو القوس المجاور له ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال ( لاحظ أنك لو مررت المؤشر على أي جزء من الخطين السابقين يتضح أنهما أصبحا خط واحد) 
اكتب حرف J (أو اختار أمر join إذا ظهرت لك قائمة بجوار المؤشر في منطقة الرسم ) 
انقر على الخط أو القوس المجاور ثم اضغط مفتاح الادخال ( لاحظ أنك لو مررت المؤشر على أي جزء من الثلاث خطوط السابقة يتضح أنهم أصبحوا خط واحد) 
كرر ما سبق لتصبح كل الخطوط خط واحد .
7) يتبقى أمر بسيط و هو أن نعمل Extrude للمسقط و قد سبق و تحدثنا عنه و يتم كالتالي :
انقر على أمر Extrude من شريط  Solids ثم اختر المسقط ثم اكتب الارتفاع المطلوب ثم انقر مفتاح الادخال مرتين .
من شريط View يمكنك تغيير زاوية الرؤية للجسم و من شريط Shade يمكنك تغيير طريقة تظليل الجسم .


----------



## magdyy1973 (31 يوليو 2009)

ملحوظة هامة لطباعة الأجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد و التي تحتوى على أسطح اسطوانية :
إذا أردت أن تتخلص من الخطوط التي تظهر على الأسطح الاسطوانية عند الطباعة قم بعمل الآتي :
من قائمة Tools أختر أمر Options فتظهر نافذة الخيارات .
من النافذة اختر تبويب Display و ابحث عن الجزء الخاص ب Display Performance 
ضع علامة صح بجوار الأمر Show silhouetters ثم اضغط Ok وقم بمعاينة الجسم للطباعة ولاحظ الفرق.


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسلام عمار (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نريد السؤال على طريقة سهاله للرسم برجاءالافادة ببرنامج جديد لمسارات التكيف


----------



## مهندس صغنون (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا للجميع على كل المعلومات التي طرحوها بالموضوع بلا استثناء وبارك الله في علمكم ونفع بكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م شهاب (11 يناير 2010)

معلم كبير الله يزيدك


----------



## appess (13 يناير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## goodeng (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

لى استفسار
بالنسبة لبرنامج AutoCAD MEP هل يوفر كثيرا من هذه الاوامر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## goodeng (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

لى استفسار
بالنسبة لبرنامج AutoCAD MEP هل يوفر كثيرا من هذه الاوامر


----------



## حسام عبدالله كيلان (4 سبتمبر 2010)

a;vh


----------



## محمد يس (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك يا زناتي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (18 سبتمبر 2010)

:30: شكرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وتسلم ايديكم


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## Mohamed72 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## علي الأحمري (26 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم وبارك عملكم


----------



## mechanic power (27 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (7 أغسطس 2011)

أشكركم من أعماق قلبي وأسال الله أن يزيدكم علما ويرفع درجاتكم, موضوع جميل ورائع ومهم للكثيرين منا.

ملاحظة: الأخوة اللي عندهم خلفية عن البرنامج تمنيت لو مروا على الموضوع مرور الكرام وإن أضافوا عليه فلهم الشكر ولاداعي للتقليل من جهل الكثير به والتباهي بمعرفتهم لما تم طرحة << قل خيرا وإلا فاصمت>>

شكرا لكم على جهدكم وعلى وقتكم وعلى كريم ماقدمتم لنا.


----------



## zanitty (22 أغسطس 2011)

طيب لو انا عاوز ارقم حاجات كتير اوى بترتيب معين 
هعمل تكست و افضل اغير فيها و اكتب 1 .... 2 .... 3 .... الخ ؟؟؟

لا طبعا 

هستعمل الامر العجيب auto number
اختصاره tcount
هيقول لى select object 
اختار بقى الحاجات اللى انا عاوز ارقمها بس بالترتيب يعنى اللى عاوزه نمره 1 اختاره الاول و نمره 2 بعده و هكذا
حيسالنى 
sort selected order by 
x , y , select order
يعنى بيقول لك ارتب لك الترقيم على اساس محور الاكس و اللا الواى و اللى ترتيب الاختيار (اللى لسه قايلين عليه فوق) 
الختيار مظبوط على ترتيب الاختيار نسيبه زى ما هو و ندوس انتر 
حيقول لك 
specify starting number and increment
يعنى بيقول لك عاوز تبتدى الترقيم من رقم كام ( لانه ساعات فيه ناس بترقم حاجات تكمله لترقيم ثابت فنختار رقم البدايه) و الجزء التانى بيقول لك عاوز الرقم يزيد كام ما بين كل رقم و اللى بعده (اذ ربما حد يحب يرقم اتنين اتنين او خمسه خمسه)
عموما الديفولت مظبوط على 1 ، 1
بيقول لك place in number ......... 
خلاصه الكلام عاوز يقول لك لو اللى انت اختارته ده تكست احط لك الرقم قبلها و اللا بعدها و اللا الغى لك التكست و اكتب الرقم مكانها 
طبعا هنختار اللى احنا عاوزينه يعنى لو عاوزين نرقم ملاحظات هنختار قبلها لو عاوزين نخلى الرقم بس نخلى اوفر رايت و هكذا
اضرب اخر انتر هتلاقى الدنيا خلصت 

هنيا


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طيب لو انا عاوز ارقم حاجات كتير اوى بترتيب معين
> هعمل تكست و افضل اغير فيها و اكتب 1 .... 2 .... 3 .... الخ ؟؟؟
> 
> لا طبعا
> ...


 
شغال و يوميتك ماشية 
الأمر رائع و جديد جداً
نعيماً


----------



## zanitty (23 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> شغال و يوميتك ماشية
> الأمر رائع و جديد جداً
> نعيماً


احتاجته و انا برقم اللى بالى بالك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> احتاجته و انا برقم اللى بالى بالك


 
الدكت :76:


----------



## zanitty (23 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الدكت :76:


:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الامر me
و ده شبه ال array بس الاراى بيكرر الحاجه فى اتجاه راسى او افقى او دائرى فقط 
الامر ده بيتميز عنه بانك ممكن تعمل تكرار لبلوك معين ( لاحظ انه بيشتغل فقط مع بلوكات مش مع اوبجكت عادى) على ميل معين 

بمعنى 
لو برسم خط مايل و عاوز اكرر بلوك عليه ( يعنى لو افترضنا مثلا ماسوره حريق و عاوز اكرر عليها اسبرنكلر) 
اقوم اكتب الامر و اتبع التعليمات لان التعليمات واضحه جدا 
حاسس انى مش عارف اقول 
معلش بقى علشان دماغى فى 100 حاجه اليومين دول


----------



## wael nesim (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

توامر عجيبة فعلا بس مفيدة شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..جزاك الله خير يا زانيتى على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وأنا كنت متابعك فى ملتقى المهندس المسلم أيضاً
وأرجو الآجابة على هذا السؤال (كيفية وضع الجدول فى اللاى اوت ويبقى ثابت الى كل لوحة بعد ذلك )
وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## zanitty (23 أكتوبر 2011)

محمداحمدحسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..جزاك الله خير يا زانيتى على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> وأنا كنت متابعك فى ملتقى المهندس المسلم أيضاً
> وأرجو الآجابة على هذا السؤال (كيفية وضع الجدول فى اللاى اوت ويبقى ثابت الى كل لوحة بعد ذلك )
> وشكراً جزيلاً​


جزاك الله خيرا 
عذرا مش فاهم يعنى ايه يبقى ثابت على كل اللوحات


----------



## nabe (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أخي الكريم
أكثر من رائع والله استفدت


----------



## zanitty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> الامر scale كلنا عارفينه
> بس اللى منعرفوش اننا بدل ما نتعب نفسنا و نقسم مثلا السكايل الكبير على الصغير و تطلع لنا قيم عشريه كتير و مهما كتبنا القيمه هتطلع فروق بسيطه
> نعمل ايه
> لما نعمل الامر و نختار الاوبجكت و البايز بوينت ندوس على r اللى هى ريفرنس
> ...


النهارده عرفت ان نفس الخاصيه موجوده فى الامر rotate و كده بدل ما نتعب نفسنا و نقيس الزاويه اللى عاوزين ندور بيها اى عنصر نقدر نعملها ريفرنس لاى نقطتين او خطين و هكذا


----------



## WORK3000 (22 فبراير 2012)

كتابة الهمزة :
Text
click+alt+652


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samy (24 يونيو 2012)

موضوع ذو فايدة كبيرة


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (3 يوليو 2012)

Aكرا جدا على الموضوع الرائع
الموضوع بيفكرنى لما كنا بنروح لطالب شاطر ليلةالامتحان يلخص ويجيب المفيد
الشرح كله ف الهلب بس انا عن نفسى مفتحتهوش قبل كده 
ده غير التوضيح والشرح الرائع
وشكرا


----------



## hany27 (3 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany27 (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## eng amona (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## engtamer83 (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الذى تعلمت منه كثيرا و اخص بالذكر المهندس zanitty, فعلا عصارة خبرة و حاجات توفر الكثير من الوقت.
و ياريت لو حد يعرف حل لموضوع ال dimension style زى موضوع ال script كده عشان مش كل مرة اعدل فيها.
فى معلومة متواضعه اعرفها فى الاوتوكاد بس اظن االمعظم يعرفها و لكن هقولها للافاده
بعد ماتدوس trim او extend اضغط كلك يمين هتوفر عليك الخطوات الممله اللى بيقولهالك و هتوفر عليك وقت طبعاً


----------



## engkfa (13 يوليو 2012)

مشاركات رائعة ومفيدة ..... شكرا للجميع


----------



## nadmed88 (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكور على هذة المشاركة و حياك اللة


----------



## Mon Rashad (31 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> خد عندك امر script
> طب بيعمل ايه الامر ده
> شوف اقول لك بيعمل ايه
> انت مثلا بتبتدى فايل جديد
> ...



معلش عندي سؤال يا هندسه ان اصلا ازاي اعمل ملف بامتداد scr علشان لما انفذ امر scrpt اقدر اختار الملف الي انا كنت عملته مسبقا ؟
سؤال اخر ايه الفرق بين الامر ده و اني اعمل save لللاير من layer state manger و الي هينزلي ملف بامتداد las و اللي برده هقدر اعملهimport علشان اجيب اللاير اللي انا محضرها ؟
thanks in advance Eng Zanity


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> معلش عندي سؤال يا هندسه ان اصلا ازاي اعمل ملف بامتداد scr علشان لما انفذ امر scrpt اقدر اختار الملف الي انا كنت عملته مسبقا ؟
> سؤال اخر ايه الفرق بين الامر ده و اني اعمل save لللاير من layer state manger و الي هينزلي ملف بامتداد las و اللي برده هقدر اعملهimport علشان اجيب اللاير اللي انا محضرها ؟
> thanks in advance Eng Zanity



مفيش فرق يا باشا بس قبل الاوتوكاد 2009 مكانش فيه لاير ستات مانجر و علشان كده كان بيبقى فيه تحايل باستخدام الفايل ده 
يعنى دلوقتى الملف ده مبقاش مفيد يا ريس


----------



## Mon Rashad (1 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مفيش فرق يا باشا بس قبل الاوتوكاد 2009 مكانش فيه لاير ستات مانجر و علشان كده كان بيبقى فيه تحايل باستخدام الفايل ده
> يعنى دلوقتى الملف ده مبقاش مفيد يا ريس


shokran lel rd ya bashmohandes


----------



## عمران احمد (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## Mon Rashad (1 أبريل 2013)

طب بالنسبه لل 
 سؤال يا هندسه ان اصلا ازاي اعمل ملف بامتداد scr علشان لما انفذ امر scrpt اقدر اختار الملف الي انا كنت عملته مسبقا ؟


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مفيش فرق يا باشا بس قبل الاوتوكاد 2009 مكانش فيه لاير ستات مانجر و علشان كده كان بيبقى فيه تحايل باستخدام الفايل ده
> يعنى دلوقتى الملف ده مبقاش مفيد يا ريس


هو رد حضرتك مزبوط يا بشمهندس بس السؤال من قبل المهندس مون راشاد اصلا مش صحيح 
لان الاجابة على سؤاله تتم في حالة ان حضرته يكون مجرب الامرين وهو يعرف الفرق لكن الفرق كما يعرفه المحترفن في المجال او في البرنامج هو 
انك لما تستخدم layer state manager وتيجي تعملها حفظ وتحب تسرتجعها تاني مش بيرجع اللير كلها بنفس مواصفتها لان الخطوط والتخانات بتاعة الخطوط بتتغير لكن الالوان فقط هي التي تبقي كما هي 
ده بس للتوضيح للمهندس مون راشد واضافة للمهندس القدير زانتي


----------



## zanitty (2 أبريل 2013)

اية الله محمد قال:


> هو رد حضرتك مزبوط يا بشمهندس بس السؤال من قبل المهندس مون راشاد اصلا مش صحيح
> لان الاجابة على سؤاله تتم في حالة ان حضرته يكون مجرب الامرين وهو يعرف الفرق لكن الفرق كما يعرفه المحترفن في المجال او في البرنامج هو
> انك لما تستخدم layer state manager وتيجي تعملها حفظ وتحب تسرتجعها تاني مش بيرجع اللير كلها بنفس مواصفتها لان الخطوط والتخانات بتاعة الخطوط بتتغير لكن الالوان فقط هي التي تبقي كما هي
> ده بس للتوضيح للمهندس مون راشد واضافة للمهندس القدير زانتي



شكرا للاضافه مهندس (ـه) ايه الله محمد 

مهندس مون 
لو انت مصر تعمل ملف scr تقدر تاخد الملف الموجود و تغير محتوياته على حسب متطلباتك


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا للافاده يا بشمهندس Zanitty .


----------



## Mon Rashad (3 أبريل 2013)

لو انت مثلا داخل امر erase و بيقولك select object
wp انتر هيخليك تعمل polygon selection window
ده هيفيدك في انك لو ف حته فيها اشكال كتير و عاوز تعمل selection معين علشان ما يدخلش معاك في ال selection حجات انت مش عاوزها
by the way this command can be uesed whenever you have been asked to select object zaye Copy maslan w move


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> لو انت مثلا داخل امر erase و بيقولك select object
> wp انتر هيخليك تعمل polygon selection window
> ده هيفيدك في انك لو ف حته فيها اشكال كتير و عاوز تعمل selection معين علشان ما يدخلش معاك في ال selection حجات انت مش عاوزها
> by the way this command can be uesed whenever you have been asked to select object zaye Copy maslan w move



حلو ده على فكره


----------



## m_hvac_a (4 أبريل 2013)

لاني مش بحلم اكون طول عمري موظف عند اي حد .................... احلى حاجة سمعتها على المنتدى .........انا مشترك على المنتدى من سنتين .............. الجملة دة اكنك بتفكرنى بنفسى يا اخ زيكو .........بس عاوز اقولك حاجة الصيانة حلوة جدا وانا اشتغلت فى الصيانة فى فودافون ......بس مفيش احسن من ان الواحد ياخد خبرة تصميم + خبرة كبيرة فى التركيبات + تسعير + شوب دروينج ....... وبكدة ممكن تفتح شركة لوحدك وانت مطمن​


----------



## zanitty (5 ديسمبر 2013)

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااام 
الحلال مبيضيعش 
مع الوقت نسيت اوامر مهمه و عرفت افتكرها بالموضوع ده و من الملف اللى جمعه لنا سوسو ديب اللى انا مفتقده جدا جدا جدا


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (23 فبراير 2015)

zanitty قال:


> حاجه مهمه بس مش امر
> لما تيجى تعمل تكست عشان يطلع شكله كويس اعمل التكست هايت ضعف الاسكايل اللى هتطبع بيه
> لو هتطبع سكايل 1:50 مثلا خلى التكست هايت 100
> و هكذا
> ...



بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس على مجهودك الطيب
أنا حاولت أجرب الأمر ده MKLTYPE لعمل خط مكتوب فيه Gas ، ولكن عندما ارسم الخط واختار النوع الجديد ده أجده ظهر كخط منقط فقط ؟


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2015)

شريف عبدالعال قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس على مجهودك الطيب
> أنا حاولت أجرب الأمر ده MKLTYPE لعمل خط مكتوب فيه Gas ، ولكن عندما ارسم الخط واختار النوع الجديد ده أجده ظهر كخط منقط فقط ؟


اكتب lts و انتر و غير السكايل بتاع الخطوط لحد ما تظبط معاك


----------



## ahmedt2222 (24 فبراير 2015)

رائع


----------



## toktok66 (24 فبراير 2015)

http://www.cad-notes.com/100-autocad-tips-you-should-know/

متعه اكيد حاجه هتعجبك


----------



## لولو22 (4 مارس 2015)

اولا جزاكم الله كل خير على الجهد المبذول وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا 

ثانيا ممكن اسال سؤال غبى شويه معلش بس تاعبنى بصراحه

لوعندى بلوك بابعاد معينه ومحتاجه اكرره بابعاد جديده هل فى طريقه من غير مفجر البلوك

انا جربت scale و align بيظبط من ناحيه والتانيه لا ولا انا اللى بشتغل غلط 

شكرا مقدما


----------



## zanitty (5 مارس 2015)

لولو22 قال:


> اولا جزاكم الله كل خير على الجهد المبذول وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا
> 
> ثانيا ممكن اسال سؤال غبى شويه معلش بس تاعبنى بصراحه
> 
> ...


طيب ليه مش عاوز تفجر البلوك 
انا شايف انه افضل تعمل بلوكين و تسمى كل واحد منهم بمقاس غير التانى و حيريحك حتى فى الحصر


----------



## لولو22 (5 مارس 2015)

البلوك جواه تفاصيل كتير اوى ومتكرر 25 مره عشان افجر واعمل تعديل خط خط وبلوك بلوك ..........

عشان كده بسأل لو فى حل اسهل


----------



## zanitty (5 مارس 2015)

لولو22 قال:


> البلوك جواه تفاصيل كتير اوى ومتكرر 25 مره عشان افجر واعمل تعديل خط خط وبلوك بلوك ..........
> 
> عشان كده بسأل لو فى حل اسهل


سكايل المفروض يظبط بس حيظبط كل الابعاد بنفس الاسكايل من كل الاتجاهات


----------



## لولو22 (5 مارس 2015)

scale لو ظبط الطول يضيع العرض والعكس 

شكلها مفيش مفر من التفجير

بس حضرتك تقصد ايه ان دا هيريحنى فى الحصر

شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## لولو22 (14 مارس 2015)

اجابه سؤالى 

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم الأمر بسيط ...قم بتحويل الشكل الى بلوكة عن طريق b ثم نستدعيه من جديد عن طريق insert عندها يطلب الحاسب المقياس على x ثم y

منقول للافاده​


----------

